# Auf- bzw. Umbaufaden: Early Rider 16" Belter



## zr0wrk (5. April 2018)

So, ich hatte ja an anderer Stelle immer schon mal dazwischen gequakt, aber nun will ich doch einen eigenen Faden aufmachen, um die Entwicklung besser dokumentieren zu können.

Hier soll es also um eine Early Rider Belter in 16" gehen, das unserem Fuhrpark insgeheim Ende letzten Jahres hinzugefügt wurde. Mit Early Rider haben wir schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht, unser Kleiner, der nächste Woche vier wird, hatte zum zweiten Geburtstag einen Early Rider Runner in 12" bekommen.

Schon dieses Teil war nach Kräften gepimpt, erleichtert, wo möglich, Blingbling soweit die Grenzen des guten Geschmacks es erlauben.







Seit einem halben Jahr ist das Teil auf 14" unterwegs, der Umbau ist problemlos möglich, selbst die größeren Laufräder hätte man einzeln nachkaufen können. Nur leider ließen diese sich nicht mit der dircken Bereifung kaufen, so dass wir am Ende ein Gebrauchtrad gekauft haben, die Räder umgebaut haben und ein dasselbe Gebrauchtrad als 12"-Runner wieder verkauft haben.






Klar war aber, dass es zum vierten etwas mit Kurbel geben müsste und die Entscheidung für das riemengetriebene 16"-MTB war schnell gefällt. Noch vor Weihnachten war ein solches also in gebrauchtem Zustand eingetroffen und das Grübeln und Versuchen, was mit welchen Mitteln hier zu machen wäre, begann.

Nachdem einge der Kinderbikes hier im Forum mit hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen ausgerüstet sind, und es nicht grundsätzlich unmöglich ist, den Belter hierzu umzurüsten, wollte ich zumindest versuchen, was in dieser Richung zu erreichen wäre.

Aber zunächst vielleicht mal die einfachen und kleinen Dinge des Lebens ...


----------



## zr0wrk (5. April 2018)

Als erstes wurde das Bike demontiert, vermessen und gewogen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (5. April 2018)

Das neue Farbschema wird anhand der folgenden Teile schon mal verraten:


----------



## DerHackbart (5. April 2018)

Das schaue ich mir doch gern mit an!


----------



## derwp (5. April 2018)

Ich auch. Abonniert! Zumal hier vor kurzem auch ein Belter eingetroffen ist. Der Verkäufer hat nur gefragt, ob ich selbst fahre. Kaufen wohl nur solche


----------



## zr0wrk (5. April 2018)

Na, dann können wir ja gleich mit den nächsten Teilen weitermachen:









So richtig überraschend sind beide nicht, immerhin waren die gleichen Teile in Blau schon am Trail Runner verbaut. Witzig aber, dass Vorbau und Steuersatz dasselbe wiegen. 

Die Gewichtsersparnis durch die beiden Teile liegt (noch mit Stahlschrauben im Vorbau) bei 107 g + 52 g = 159 g. Nicht schlecht, wie ich finde.

Eigentlich bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem möglichst *leichten Innenlager*, denn mit seinen 218 g kommt mir das original verbaute schon sehr schwer vor. ISIS ist aufgrund der Kurbel gesetzt, die Achslänge von 119 mm wohl auch. Allerdings wollte ich auch keine 100 EUR dafür ausgeben. Hmmm ...


----------



## zr0wrk (5. April 2018)

Noch eins. Als Gummis liegen hier aktuell zwei *Schwalbe Mad Mike* (57x305) bereit. Wenn die wirklich so breit bauen, wie sie behaupten, dann entsprechen sie ungefähr denen, die aktuell auf den 14"-Laufrädern verbaut sind. Allerdings wird im Nachbarthread gesagt, sie fielen wesentlich schmaler, nämlich nur 49 mm breit aus. Leider sind sie noch dazu ziemlich schwer, nämlich beide zusammen 1162 g!






Besser gefiele mir ja der *Vee Tyre Crown Gem Junior* (57x305). Der ist als Faltreifen mit 370 g je Stück deutlich leichter als der Schwalbe und es handelt sich nicht um einen BMX-, sondern einen MTB-Reifen. Leider lässt der sich in Deutschland nicht direkt bestellen. Finde aktuell nur Lieferanten aus der Schweiz, die nicht nach Dtl. versenden. Ärgerlich ...


----------



## johnnyra (6. April 2018)

Hier lese ich auch gerne mit. Umbau ist bei unserem Belter 16 (bis auf Wechsel der Reifen) aktuell eigentlich kein Thema, weil nagelneu. Aber als Anregungen für später allemal.

218 g für ein ISIS Lager ist mMn schon recht gut. Da muss man, glaube ich, tief in die Tasche greifen, um hier was zu reißen.


----------



## der_lockere (6. April 2018)

Sehr schön! Bin gerade am Tuning der 12" Variante und werde da auch demnächst mal einen Thread einrichten  
Der 16" liegt aber schon für später bereit (unschlagbar günstiges Gebrauchtrad) und da lasse ich mich von dem Thread hier gerne inspirieren


----------



## zr0wrk (6. April 2018)

johnnyra schrieb:


> 218 g für ein ISIS Lager ist mMn schon recht gut. Da muss man, glaube ich, tief in die Tasche greifen, um hier was zu reißen.


Naja, hier und hier werden etwas über 160 g mit 113 mm Spindellänge gemessen. Keine Ahnung, wo man da mit einem Welle von 118 mm landet. Aber 5 mm hohlgebohrten Stahls Alus sollten doch nicht 50 g wiegen. An den Kurbelschrauben lassen sich auch ein paar Gramm sparen, aber die Lasergravuren auf diesen Aluschrauben sind mir zuviel.

*Edit:* Aber diese sehen ganz vernünftig aus. Nun müsste mir nur noch wer sagen, dass die ISIS-Lager da oben M15-Kurbelschrauben brauchen. Sieht aber eigentlich ganz so aus.


----------



## derwp (6. April 2018)

Was mich etwas wundert ist, dass in allen Threads in denen über Reifenbreite gesprochen wird nichts von der Maulweite der Felgen gesagt wird. Wenn man einen Reifen auf verschieden breite Felgen montiert wird er doch auch breiter/schmäler. Oder bin ich da falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (6. April 2018)

derwp schrieb:


> Was mich etwas wundert ist, dass in allen Threads in denen über Reifenbreite gesprochen wird nichts von der Maulweite der Felgen gesagt wird. Wenn man einen Reifen auf verschieden breite Felgen montiert wird er doch auch breiter/schmäler. Oder bin ich da falsch?


Nein, da liegst du nicht falsch. Aber die Maulweite der hier behandelten Felgen liegt generell bei 19 mm, denke ich. Die 16"-Felge von Early Rider, auf der nebenan der Mad Max gemessen wurde, hat zumindest dieses Maß und ich denke, die 14"-Version, mit der ich vergleiche, hat dieselbe Innenweite (zumindest wird sie kaum breiter sein). Will jetzt aber die Laufräder nicht demontieren, um das herauszufinden. Die Felge, die ich verbauen will, wird auch 19 mm Innenweite haben und ich glaube, das ist genau dieselbe die gleiche, auf die im anderen Thread auch der Vee Tire montiert wurde.


----------



## zr0wrk (6. April 2018)

So, etwas kann ich noch zeigen, dann gehen mir die Fotos aus. Diese Griffe (Sixpack Fingertrix) will ich mal probieren (lassen), sie sind relativ dünn - 29 mm meine ich - mal sehen, ob sie dünn genug sind für die kleinen Hände. Könnte aber auch sein, dass sie noch zu breit sind ... na, mal sehen. 






Einige andere Teile liegen noch bereit, sind aber noch nicht dokumentiert.
Dazu kamen gestern einige wirklich krasse Teile, die die Kernstücke dieses Umbaus darstellen, um die das Bike also quasi herum gebaut wird. Ihr könnt ehrlich gespannt sein. Mal sehen, wann ich dazu komme, sie mal abzulichten.
Bin darob wirklich ein wenig geflasht.


----------



## zr0wrk (9. April 2018)

So Leute, ich hatte ja eigentlich erwartet, dass hier ein wenig spekuliert würde, was die "krassen Teile" wohl sein würden, von denen ich oben schrieb. Aber vielleicht ahnt ihr es ja einfach alle schon aufgrund meiner Posts in anderen Threads, oder aber das ist gar nicht so aufregend, wie es mir vorkommt. 

Ich zeige sie euch trotzdem: 






@Sasha hat mir diese Naben angefertigt, nachdem ich in einem anderen Faden meine Ratlosigkeit offenbart hatte. Das Problem bestand für mich darin, dass ich eine Hinteradnabe mit 116 mm Achsmaß brauchte, die sowohl über eine Bremsscheibenaufnahme als auch über ein M30x1 Freilaufgewinde verfügt, es aber nur jeweils eines von beiden gab (das eine ist Trial-Standard, kommt allerdings höchstens mit 1.37"x24 Freilaufgewinde, das andere BMX-Standard, allerdings eben ohne Bremsscheibenaufnahme). 

Das Paar kommt samt eingepresster 22x10x6-Lager auf 342 Gramm, was imho ein Super-Gewicht ist. Danke an dieser Stelle noch mal ausdrücklich an @Sasha!

Nun müssen die Lager allerdings nochmal ausgepresst werden, weil die Teile natürlich noch oberflächenveredelt werden müssen.


----------



## derwp (10. April 2018)

Okay, jetzt verstehe ich deine Begeisterung. Hammer


----------



## johnnyra (10. April 2018)

Du schreckst echt vor gar nichts zurück 

Aber diese schweren Lock on Griffe, ich weiß nicht...
silikon vielleicht?


----------



## zr0wrk (10. April 2018)

johnnyra schrieb:


> Du schreckst echt vor gar nichts zurück.


Ach, ich hätte ja auch eine passende Nabe gekauft, wenn es eine gegeben hätte. Aber bei dem netten Angebot hier aus dem Forum konnte ich doch nicht ablehnen. 


> Aber diese schweren Lock on Griffe, ich weiß nicht ... silikon vielleicht?


Mal sehen, die sind jetzt 12 g schwerer als die originalen. Immerhin sind sie nicht sonderlich dick. Die Griffe sind am Ende schnell gewechselt.

Heute Abend werde ich die Naben mal testweise in den Rahmen einbauen, bevor sie wieder auseinandergerissen werden. Die Gabel aus China ist eh noch nicht da. Aber nach den Berichten in anderen Threads fürchte ich, werde ich die auch noch mal bearbeiten müssen, damit die mit einer 140er Bremsscheibe harmoniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (10. April 2018)

So, ich habe die Hinterradnabe mal in den Rahmen gebaut. Sieht im Moment alles gut aus, Bremsscheibe läuft frei, den Freilauf kann ich mittels Spacern noch weiter nach außen oder innen setzen, auf den Bildern ist jetzt ein 2-mm-Spacer verbaut, sieht so aus, als sollte der Freilauf besser noch ein wenig nach innen. 






Damit ist dann auch gleich klar, welche Bremse hier verbaut werden soll. 











Nun heißt es, bis zum Wochenende alles wieder auf Original zurückbauen, damit der Kleine wenigstens ein Bike bekommt.  Der Umbau ist dann quasi dazu geschenkt, aber eben als Versprechen. Aber dann kann er wenigstens dabei sein und mitmachen. Da freut er sich bestimmt auch.


----------



## Diman (11. April 2018)

Jetzt noch die Canti-Sockel absegen und nen Custom Bremseadapter bauen lassen.


----------



## zr0wrk (11. April 2018)

Diman schrieb:


> Jetzt noch die Canti-Sockel absegen und nen Custom Bremseadapter bauen lassen.


Die Cantisockel kommen schon noch weg, da aber erst mal auf V-Brakes zurückgebaut werden muss, sind sie im Moment noch von Nöten. 

Was willst du am Bremsadapter customizen? Du meinst direkt vom Ausfallende auf PM? Das wäre natürlich cooler, stimmt. Da es aber eine günstige und einfache Lösung mit dem Early-Rider-Dropout und 'nem IS/PM-Adapter gibt, würde ich hier wohl erst mal nicht aktiv werden, oder möchte jemand der hier mitlesenden so einen Adapter basteln?


----------



## -N0bodY- (11. April 2018)

Erstmal: Colles Projekt  scheint nen klasse "Bike-lein" zu werden.

Zum Thema neue Ausfall-Enden mit integrierter PM Aufnahme:
Also rein konstruktiv ist das jetzt nicht so der Aufwand.
Habe schon ähnliches gemacht.
Ich habe mir für ein Corsair Marque, welches angeschraubte Ausfallenden mit IS Bremsaufnahme hatte, neue Ausfallenden konstruiert.
(IS auf PM umkonstruiert und Achse von 135x12  auf 142x12, sowie von einemfest ins Ausfallende integriertem Schaltauge auf ein wechselnbares "Standard" Schaltauge, also etwas umfangreicher.)


Das Ergebniss dann aber fertigen zu lassen dürfte nicht gerade günstig werden.
Da es ja dann nicht nur ein "2-Dimensionales" Bauteil wird, welches man relativ einfach aus einer Platte fräsen/schneiden/lasern lassen könnte. 
Wenn du in der Hinsicht nicht gerade den passenden Maschinenpark im Keller hast oder genug "Vitamin B", um das für einen schmalen Taler herstellen zu lassen, dann ist das wohl keine Option.
Es sei denn, monetär ist es dir völlig egal was es kostet.


----------



## zr0wrk (11. April 2018)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Erstmal: Colles Projekt  scheint nen klasse "Bike-lein" zu werden.


Danke, und ja, das hoffe ich doch sehr. 


> Zum Thema neue Ausfall-Enden mit integrierter PM Aufnahme: Also rein konstruktiv ist das jetzt nicht so der Aufwand. (...)
> Das Ergebniss dann aber fertigen zu lassen dürfte nicht gerade günstig werden. Da es ja dann nicht nur ein "2-Dimensionales" Bauteil wird, welches man relativ einfach aus einer Platte fräsen/schneiden/lasern lassen könnte


Eben, das habe ich mir auch gedacht. So etwas müsste man ja fräsen (lassen). Da lande ich wahrscheinlich bei einem Vielfachen dessen, was das Dropout und der PM-Adapter gekostet haben. Selbst bei den von Early Rider selbst verkauften Hope-Upgrades gibt es nur diese Ausfallenden mit Adapter.


> Wenn du in der Hinsicht nicht gerade den passenden Maschinenpark im Keller hast oder genug "Vitamin B", um das für einen schmalen Taler herstellen zu lassen, dann ist das wohl keine Option. Es sei denn, monetär ist es dir völlig egal was es kostet.


Ja, keines der drei Dinge ist der Fall.  Für die Naben gab es keine sinnvollen Optionen, außer den Umbau an dieser Stelle sein zu lassen. Eine Nabe mit 1,37"-Gewinde und ein neuen, passenden Riemenfreilauf zu kaufen wäre ungefähr zwei- bis dreimal so teuer gewesen wie die hier vorgestellte Lösung, aber natürlich auch nur, weil @Sasha mich an dieser Stelle ziemlich selbstlos unterstützt hat.


----------



## Sasha (11. April 2018)

Prinzipiell ist ein dropout mit integrierter PM recht einfach zu fertigen.
Der Großteil der Konstruktion ist ja 2D, anschließen wird noch das Gewinde für die Bremse in einer weiteren Spannung an zu bringen 

Also @zr0wrk , solltest du das vor haben, können wir das sicher auch hin bekommen


----------



## derwp (13. April 2018)

Ich Teile die Meinung, dass die gefräste Lösung mit überschaubarem Aufwand zu realisieren wäre. Ich denke das wäre ne geile Nummer. Würde mich auch für eine Sammelbestellung anbieten  
Vielleicht schaffe ich es sogar mal ein CAD Modell in nächster Zeit zu erstellen mit dem ich mal zu einem hiesigen Prototypenbauer gehen und mal eine Anfrage starten könnte.

Apropos Sammelbestellung: @Sasha würdest du nochmal so eine Custom-Hinterradnabe anbieten?


----------



## zr0wrk (13. April 2018)

derwp schrieb:


> Ich Teile die Meinung, dass die gefräste Lösung mit überschaubarem Aufwand zu realisieren wäre. Ich denke das wäre ne geile Nummer.


Bin dazu schon im Gespräch. Mache heute Abend mal Bilder von den Originalen.


----------



## Sasha (13. April 2018)

derwp schrieb:


> Ich Teile die Meinung, dass die gefräste Lösung mit überschaubarem Aufwand zu realisieren wäre. Ich denke das wäre ne geile Nummer. Würde mich auch für eine Sammelbestellung anbieten
> Vielleicht schaffe ich es sogar mal ein CAD Modell in nächster Zeit zu erstellen mit dem ich mal zu einem hiesigen Prototypenbauer gehen und mal eine Anfrage starten könnte.
> 
> Apropos Sammelbestellung: @Sasha würdest du nochmal so eine Custom-Hinterradnabe anbieten?



Prinzipiell spricht nix dagegen, super wäre wenn du eine Idee/Zeichnung hast, und es kann paar Wochen dauern, ich hab momentan ziemlich viel um die Ohren.
Aber machbar ist es sicherlich


----------



## zr0wrk (19. April 2018)

So, mal sehen, wie sich das mit dem Bremsadapter entwickelt. Ich sage mal: Ist im Werden.

Ich habe inzwischen Felgen, Speichen und Nippel bekommen und alles schon mal testweise zusammengesteckt, bevor die Felgen nun gepulvert und die Naben eloxiert werden müssen. Passt alles soweit. Das Hinterrad ist auf beiden Seiten gekreuzt eingespeicht, das Vorderrad "belastungsgerecht" rechts radial. Das Set ist mit 952 Gramm nicht schwerer als die Original-Räder, was ja angesichts der Bremsscheibenaufnahmen eine gute Nachricht ist.












Die Speichen habe ich bei www.zweiradnetz.de, wo auch die Felgen her sind, in zwei Sonderlängen bestellt. Wahrscheinlich hatten sie die trotzdem rumliegen, denn anderthalb Tage später waren sie schon bei mir.

Der Kleine findet das Rot inzwischen auch sehr geil, problematisch dürfte nur werden, ihm das Bike, das er im Originalzustand gestern zum ersten Mal allein gefahren ist, wieder zu entziehen, um die Kurbel eloxieren zu lassen. Aber ohne Kurbel kann er es als Laufrad verwenden und sich ein bisschen an die größeren Räder gewöhnen. Auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (19. April 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> So, mal sehen, wie sich das mit dem Bremsadapter entwickelt. Ich sage mal: Ist im Werden.


Cool.


----------



## derwp (19. April 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> So, mal sehen, wie sich das mit dem Bremsadapter entwickelt. Ich sage mal: Ist im Werden.





Diman schrieb:


> Cool.



+1


----------



## der_lockere (20. April 2018)

Ich entschuldige mich gleich mal vorab für's kapern dieses Threads, aber ich bin grade am Umbau einen 12" Early Rider und hab gestern endlich eine Carbonstütze in 25.4 bekommen (von Ali, siehe Photo). Jetzt die Frage: Hat schon jemand mal Alustütze und Early Rider Sattel (erfolgreich) von einander getrennt? Das Alurohr ist mir ja herzlich egal, aber der Sattel und die Aufnahme des Rohrs sollte idealerweise schon unbeschädigt bleiben 
Imho ist das ja geklebt, Heißluftpistole könnte also helfen, oder hat wer andere Ideen? (Abschneiden wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, aber wie 'bohre' ich dann die Stütze auf 25,4 aus?)


----------



## zr0wrk (20. April 2018)

@der_lockere: Ich hatte bei dem kleinen Early Rider auch drüber nachgedacht, es dann aber gelassen. Was glaubst, du, was man da spart, wenn man den Sattel behält? Die Kombi wiegt 210 Gramm (okay, bei dir 6 g mehr). Meine superleichte Stütze von New Ultimate mit Tune KommVor ist schwerer. Daher erwarte ich da nicht viel Potential.

Ich hatte allerdings vermutet, es handele sich bei der Stütze um eine Kerze, nicht um ein durchgängiges Rohr. Wenn du die beiden Teile getrennt bekommst, kannst du ja mal berichten.


----------



## der_lockere (20. April 2018)

@zr0wrk : Ja ich hab' auch lange mit mir gerungen, aber dann dachte ich mir: scheiß drauf ich probier's  Jetzt muss ich's halt auch machen (hab' nur leider beruflicherweise wegen extrem wenig Zeit im Moment zum experimentieren  ).


----------



## jake (21. April 2018)

Also erstmal: Hut ab Frau Mütze  aber findest du nicht das das mit Scheibenbremsen etwas tooo much für den Kleinen ist? Ich kann das mir bei meiner Tochter nicht vorstellen, zumal ich finde das die Bremse am Belter jetzt nicht die schlechteste ist.


----------



## Kwietsch (21. April 2018)

Ach, die ewige Scheibenbremse ja oder nein Diskussion.

Meine Meinung: Bedienkräfte und Ergonomie unschlagbar für Kinderhände. Dosierung lernen Kinder schneller als Erwachsene. Ich möchte nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## zr0wrk (21. April 2018)

Genau das wären auch meine Argumente. Außerdem geht es natürlich um den Spaß daran, herauszufinden, was geht und was nicht. Dass am Ende ein einzigartiges Bike steht, kommt dazu.


----------



## derwp (21. April 2018)

Ich bin da voll dabei. Vermutlich kommt dann eben auch noch ein Bisschen Verrücktheit des Vaters dazu . Aber das ist doch das schöne daran. Und nur weil ein paar (mich eingeschlossen) der Meinung sind, dass Scheibenbremsen der Weg sind, muss das ja nicht der einzige sein. Momentan fährt der Junior ein 12" Supurb und kommt mit der Felgenbremse super klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTchen (24. April 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> ... Dass am Ende ein einzigartiges Bike steht, kommt dazu.



Hammer dein Projekt für den Kleinen! 
Auch wenn meine Tochter der Laufradgröße längst ent(er)wachsen ist, schau ich mir das mal weiter an. Baue mir gerade ein Faltrad auf, vielleicht gibt es hier die ein oder andere Anregung.


----------



## zr0wrk (9. Mai 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> So, mal sehen, wie sich das mit dem Bremsadapter entwickelt. Ich sage mal: Ist im Werden.


So, hier mal wieder Neuigkeiten, nicht dass ihr denkt, es geschehe nichts. Während der Kleine das im Originalzustand befindliche Rad schon durch die Gegend tritt, werden Dropouts entworfen und Prototypen gefräst. Vom Versuchsteil für die Bremsenseite habe ich sogar ein Bild für euch:





Hier wird sicher noch ein wenig dran rumentwickelt, aber die Abmessungen sind erst mal in Sack und Tüten, würde ich sagen. Das Design wird so in die Richtung gehen, mal sehen, wie organisch sich das mit dem Bremssattel verbinden lässt:





Meine Idee ist derzeit, die Ausfallenden rot zu machen, ebenso wie die Achsen, die dann durch die schwarzen Nabenkörper sichtbar sein werden. Über die Spacer und die äußeren Kappen bin ich mir noch unsicher. Aber angesichts roter Ausfallenden werden sie wohl schwarz.

Gabel und Lenker scheinen immer noch in einem Lagerhaus des deutschen Zolls zu liegen. Laut AliExpress sind sie seit 04.04.2018 in Deutschland.


----------



## derwp (9. Mai 2018)

Wow, ist sehr geil geworden. Du steckst da offensichtlich ordentlich Arbeit rein.
Da hab ich fast ein schlechtes Gewissen, frage aber trotzdem: würdest du noch eins davon fertigen lassen?


----------



## zr0wrk (9. Mai 2018)

derwp schrieb:


> Da hab ich fast ein schlechtes Gewissen, frage aber trotzdem: würdest du noch eins davon fertigen lassen?


Na, das Teil macht mir ja @Sasha, der auch den CAD-Entwurf gemacht hat. Ich gebe da zwar manchmal meinen Senf dazu, was ich von welchem Maß halte und wie ich mir was vorstelle oder so, aber wenn jemand Interesse an ähnlichen Teilen hat, wäre das wohl mit ihm selbst zu klären. Obwohl das natürlich die Originalität unseres Bikes hier etwas schmälert, wäre es sicherlich für @Sasha schön, wenn seine Entwurfsarbeit sich in weiteren Exemplaren niederschlüge. Allerdings ist es offenbar nicht so, dass er sonst nichts zu tun hätte.


----------



## zr0wrk (14. Mai 2018)

Also, ich denke, ich kann schon mal wieder was zeigen, ohne mich zu weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen: 





Sobald das Teil in seiner endgültigen Form bei mir ist, wird das Bike zerlegt und die Teile zum Eloxieren bzw. Pulvern gegeben. Ich hoffe mal, dass irgendwann in dem Zeitraum auch die Kiste aus China hier landet, in der sich Gabel und Lenker befinden sollten.


----------



## derwp (14. Mai 2018)

Okay, das Ding ist echt gut geworden.

Sag mal, du hast in einem früheren Thread geschrieben, dass deine Hinterachse 116 mm hat, bei dem Early Rider in meinem Keller beträgt die Nabenbreite aber 118 mm ... habe ich mich vermessen oder ist da etwas dran? Wenn dem so wäre, könnte ich bei @Sasha gar nicht ohne weiteres "nachbestellen" ...




zr0wrk schrieb:


> Als erstes wurde das Bike demontiert, vermessen und gewogen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (14. Mai 2018)

derwp schrieb:


> Sag mal, du hast in einem früheren Thread geschrieben, dass deine Hinterachse 116 mm hat, bei dem Early Rider in meinem Keller beträgt die Nabenbreite aber 118 mm ... habe ich mich vermessen oder ist da etwas dran? Wenn dem so wäre, könnte ich bei @Sasha gar nicht ohne weiteres "nachbestellen" ...


Ich denke, meine Originalnabe hat wahrscheinlich auch 118 mm. Ich hatte da aber meiner Messung nicht so recht vertraut sondern geguckt, was es in ähnlichem Maß an Standards gibt, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen wollte, dass sie bei Early Rider tatsächlich ein eigenes Maß kreieren. Dabei bin ich auf die 116 mm Trial- bzw. BMX-Naben gestoßen und hatte die Hoffnung, damit weiter zu kommen. Deswegen hatte ich nach einer Nabe mit 116 mm Einbaumaß und den beiden restlichen Parametern (6-Loch, M30-Freilaufgewinde) gesucht.

Das endgültige Einbaumaß wird ja über die Spacer auf den Lagern geregelt, die Achse selbst ist ohnehin breiter (127 mm). Ich habe mir jetzt zu den Dropouts schon breitere Spacer bestellt, weil mit den 116 mm Einbaumaß der Rahmen doch etwas zusammengedrückt wird und die Bremsaufnahme dabei etwas schräg kommt.

Ich würde hier einfach berichten, mit welcher Kombination ich die besten Ergebnisse erziele.


----------



## zr0wrk (19. Mai 2018)

So, hier lässt sich Vollzug melden. Mit den Ausfallenden sind die letzten Frästeile hier eingetroffen. Eigentlich warte ich nur noch auch das Paket aus China, dann sind alle Teile für den Umbau da. Nun muss ich die Frästeile noch in verschiedene Richtungen zum Eloxieren geben und die Felgen zum Pulvern.
















Die Ausfallenden sind mit 72 g auch etwas leichter als die Originale samt Adapter (mit Stahlschrauben), die auf 90 g kommen. Die Scheibe lässt sich mit Bremsbelägen schleiffrei montieren, was allerdings etwas tricky ist, weil die Zahnscheibe auch genau ausgerichtet werden muss, damit der Riemen ordentlich läuft. So super genau scheint der Rahmen nicht gefertigt zu sein, er verzieht sich leicht, was wiederum die Sache mit der Bremse zu einer Bastelarbeit macht. Geht aber.


----------



## cocooncrew (19. Mai 2018)

Wahnsinns Arbeit. Dein Sohn wird sich sicherlich freuen solch ein einmaliges Meisterwerk zu erhalten.


----------



## derwp (23. Mai 2018)

Also erstmal: Hammer geworden! Wage mir kaum vorzustellen, wie die Teile eloxiert aussehen.



zr0wrk schrieb:


> Die Scheibe lässt sich mit Bremsbelägen schleiffrei montieren, was allerdings etwas tricky ist, weil die Zahnscheibe auch genau ausgerichtet werden muss, damit der Riemen ordentlich läuft. So super genau scheint der Rahmen nicht gefertigt zu sein, er verzieht sich leicht, was wiederum die Sache mit der Bremse zu einer Bastelarbeit macht. Geht aber.



Ich denke mal, das ist der Grund warum die ursprüngliche Zahnscheibe so breit war?!


----------



## zr0wrk (23. Mai 2018)

derwp schrieb:


> Also erstmal: Hammer geworden! Wage mir kaum vorzustellen, wie die Teile eloxiert aussehen.





> Ich denke mal, das ist der Grund warum die ursprüngliche Zahnscheibe so breit war?!


Daran hat sich ja nichts geändert. Die Zahnscheibe bleibt ja original. Eigentlich muss die nicht so breit sein, zumal Early Rider hier auch mit Spacern arbeitet, um ihre Position auf dem Freilauf zu korrigieren. Der Punkt ist, dass sie möglichst parallel zur vorderen Zahnscheibe ausgerichtet werden muss, um einen ordentlichen Lauf des Zahnriemens zu gewährleisten. Eigentlich nicht überraschend, aber ich war überrascht, bei welch geringen Abweichungen der Zahnriemen beginnt zu wandern.


----------



## derwp (23. Mai 2018)

Könntest du mal ein Bild der originalen Hinterradnabe machen und hier teilen? Habe irgendwie das Gefühl unsere sind verschieden... kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## zr0wrk (23. Juni 2018)

So, hier gibt es mal wieder Neuigkeiten. Nachdem DHL oder der Zoll oder wer auch immer die erste Gabel/Lenker-Kombination verbummelt hat, trudeln nun die Teile, die ich danach neu bestellt habe, hier ein. Eines davon ist ein neues, leichteres Tretlager. Leider kann ich gerade nicht probieren, ob es mit der Kurbel funktioniert, weil die Kurbel noch zum Eloxieren ist. Deswegen erst mal nur ein Bild im unverbauten Zustand. Dazu gibts ganz schöne Kurbelschrauben aus dem Land der Mitte.









Aber die meiste Freude machen mir natürlich diese Teile:






Die neu bestellte Gabel und Lenker sind inzwischen auch da, allerdings bin ich hier gar nicht begeistert. Beim Lenker habe ich geschlafen, er hat 0° Backsweep, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sich das überhaupt sinnvoll fahren lässt. Mal sehen.

Aber die Gabel ist eine herbe Enttäuschung. Das Originalteil hat eine EBH von 257 mm, das Teil aus China sollte _vom unteren Ende der Ausfallenden bis zum Konus_ 260 mm haben (seltsames Maß, das wirklich für nichts nütze ist). Ich hatte also damit gerechnet, hier einige Millimeter zu verlieren, die eventuell durch die etwas höhe bauende Steuersatzschale wieder auszugleichen gewesen wären. Nun hat die Gabel aber real für dieses nutzlose Maß nur 250 mm, als tatsächliche EBH ergeben sich 237 mm, ganze 20 mm zuwenig also. Außerdem ist der Schaft oberhalb der Krone auf ein zu geringes Maß abgedreht, so dass der Konus nicht aufgepresst oder -geschlagen werden kann, sondern einfach durchfällt und dann natürlich nicht stramm sitzt, sondern klappert.  Mal sehen, ob sich hier noch abhelfen lässt.

Nexte Woche kommen die schwarzen Teile von der Oberflächenveredlung, dann lassen sich die Laufräder montieren und testen, wie das alles zusammenpasst. Bin gespannt.


----------



## zr0wrk (23. Juni 2018)

derwp schrieb:


> Könntest du mal ein Bild der originalen Hinterradnabe machen und hier teilen? Habe irgendwie das Gefühl unsere sind verschieden... kann mich aber auch täuschen.


Hatte ich an anderer Stelle schon mal gemacht. Das Gewinde ist M30x1.  






Der Freilauf sieht so aus:


----------



## KIV (23. Juni 2018)

Ich hab mal beim Singlespeedshop einen Adapter  fürs Steuerrohr gekauft, mit dem sich eine zu niedrige Gabel-EBH ausgleichen lässt. Schau doch mal, ob’s das Teil noch gibt..!
Edith sagt: Das Teil Gips noch!
Kann aber auch sein, dass das montiert voll doof aussieht. Aber vielleicht kannste Dir was schönes drehen lassen?! Und zum Konus: Ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern, dass es da tatsächlich verschiedene Standards gibt...


----------



## dirtsurfer (24. Juni 2018)

Thema Gabel..
Also auf jeden Fall würde ich sie reklamieren, wenn du glück hast ist sie am schluss zurecht geschenkt.
surtre hatte doch einen schönen Spacer aus Kunststoff gedreht, um die EBH anzupassen.. das wäre ev. eine gangbare Option. Lotterkonus-Problem muss man natürlich dann trotzdem noch lösen, aber das scheint auch machbar.

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/11/30/bike-der-woche-orbea-mx20-ibc-user-surtre/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (24. Juni 2018)

Ja, in der Richtung hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht, allerdings in Alu. Der Konus sitzt ja dann auf dem Spacer, insofern ist das Maß über der Gabelkrone dann egal. 

Die Lösung, das Steuerrohr zu verlängern, hat aber auch was...


----------



## derwp (24. Juni 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Aber die meiste Freude machen mir natürlich diese Teile:



Die Teile sind der Hammer geworden. Die Ausfallenden gefallen mir richtig gut, die Ausfräsungen kommen schön zur Geltung. 



zr0wrk schrieb:


> Hatte ich an anderer Stelle schon mal gemacht. Das Gewinde ist M30x1.



Sorry, hatte alle alten Beiträge nochmal überflogen, das aber offensichtlich überlesen. Ich muss nächste Woche zuhause mal einen Vergleich machen.


----------



## Surtre (25. Juni 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Der Konus sitzt ja dann auf dem Spacer...


Oder noch besser: Der Konus ist Teil des Spacers. So richtig viel Wandstärke bliebe zwischen dünnem Teil des Gabelschafts und Konus nicht.


----------



## zr0wrk (25. Juni 2018)

Surtre schrieb:


> Oder noch besser: Der Konus ist Teil des Spacers. So richtig viel Wandstärke bliebe zwischen dünnem Teil des Gabelschafts und Konus nicht.


Ja, das war mir inzwischen auch schon aufgegangen, nachdem ich mir anfangs um die 0,7 mm Wandstärke Gedanken gemacht hatte. 

Taugt das POM auch als Material für den Konus? Ich bin gerade hin- und hergerissen zwischen Alu und deiner Lösung aus Kunststoff. Wie hast du den Spacer auf der Gabel befestigt? Geklebt? Oder so genau gearbeitet, dass er fest klemmt?


----------



## Surtre (25. Juni 2018)

Ich habe den Konussitz nachgefräst (war bei mir eher übermaßig, aber vor allem nicht rund) und dann den Spacer mit Übermaß auf den neuen Sitz gepresst. Durch die Erleichterungsbohrungen funktioniert das schön elastisch. Am 28.6er Teil des Schaftes liegt das Teil auch noch an. In Alu hätte ich keine Lust auf die Anpasserei.
Ich hatte mir vor Jahren (Jahrzenten?) einen normalen Konus aus POM gerfertigt. Meine Frau fährt ihn immernoch im HT. Bei den Rädern der Kleinen mache ich mir keine Gedanken über die Haltbarkeit.


----------



## zr0wrk (26. Juni 2018)

Bin gerade so ein bisschen geflasht. Das ist ziemlich genau so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte.


----------



## joglo (26. Juni 2018)

Wow! 
Wer hat Dir denn die Teile so schön eloxiert bzw. behandelt?


----------



## zr0wrk (26. Juni 2018)

Die roten hat @Mad-Line eloxiert, die schwarzen habe ich hier bei einer Firma machen lassen, weil die Kurbel auch noch entlackt werden musste, worauf @Mad-Line gerade keine Lust hatte. Die Firma hier kann aber nur schwarz und blau, weil ihre Industrie-Kunden andere Farben nicht nachfragen. Daher musste ich das etwas umständlich machen.


----------



## zr0wrk (27. Juni 2018)

Das Vorderrad habe ich gestern Abend schon mal fertig gemacht, das hintere muss noch zentriert werden. Zusammengesteckt ist es auch schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasha (28. Juni 2018)

sieht sehr edel aus


----------



## der_lockere (4. Juli 2018)

Sehr fesch!


----------



## un..inc (6. Juli 2018)

...oida...
Hut ab!


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Juli 2018)

Ja, danke für den Zuspruch. Der LRS ist inzwischen fertig aufgebaut und die Canti-Sockel sind entfernt. Allerdings muss da noch etwas an Feinarbeit geleistet werden, so wie jetzt wird es nicht bleiben. Da hab ich gleich was fürs Wochenende zu tun.


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Juli 2018)

Etwas Sorgen bereitet mir noch die Gabel. Ich hatte ja eine in China bestellt, für die sich die Maßangaben des Verkäufers/Herstellers als unzutreffend erwiesen haben. Ähnlich wie @Surtre plane ich nun, mit einem Spacer zu arbeiten, der auf den Schaft über der Gabelkrone aufgepresst wird und der dann zur korrekten Einbauhöhe führt. Geplant ist das ungefähr so:





@Surtre hatte in sein Modell ja noch umlaufend Entlastungsbohrungen von unten eingebracht, was ich hierfür auch in Erwägung ziehen würde, hatte aber keine Lust, das auch noch in die Skizze aufzunehmen. Wie beim großen Vorbild ist auch hier der Konus integriert, man muss also keinen mehr aufpressen.


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Juli 2018)

So, gestern habe ich das Teil mal vorläufig zusammengesteckt. Vorläufig, weil die Original-Gabel verbaut ist, für die neue fehlt noch der Spacer. Dummerweise sitzt der Konus auf der Gabel so fest, dass alle meine Versuche, ihn zu entfernen, um den zum Steuersatz gehörigen aufzuschlagen, bislang erfolglos waren. Vielleicht muss ich damit doch noch mal in einen Shop. 
Die Bremse ist auch noch nicht befüllt, das hoffe ich heute zu erledigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (10. Juli 2018)

Kriegst du den Formula Bremshebel noch irgendwie in Lenkernähe? Meine Frau hatte eine R1 an ihrem Bike, und der Hebel war ihr immer zu weit weg,... stelle mir das gerade etwas schwierig vor am Kinderbike...

Sattelfarbe würde ich mir noch was einfallen lassen. Ansonsten würde ich sagen kommt es wie erwartet sehr gut.


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Juli 2018)

Das muss ich mal schauen, wenn die Bremse befüllt ist. Vorher macht es ja keinen Sinn, weil ich ja wenigstens den Druckpunkt vorm Lenker brauche. Aber ich denke auch, dass das noch ein Problem werden kann. Wenn es mit dem Hebelweg passt, ließe sich vorstellen, die Griffe mittels zweier vorn und hinten spiegelsymmetrisch platzierter Unterlagen etwas schräg (nach hinten) zu montieren.

Aktuell war ich überrascht, wie wenig Platz der Lenker bietet (ist noch original). Da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen. 1-2 cm mehr auf jeder Seite wären schon gut. Das China-Carbon-Teil, das ich bestellt habe, geht imho nicht, weil es keinen Backsweep hat. Mal sehen, ob ich noch was passendes mit Backsweep finde, die Breite lässt sich ja da in China beinahe frei konfigurieren.

Du meinst, der Sattel käme in schwarz besser? Nun habe ich meinen extra mit braunem Leder bezogen, damit wir ein bisschen partnerlooken. Bin eher am Überlegen, dem Kleinen das gleiche Ziegenleder zu gönnen.


----------



## dirtsurfer (10. Juli 2018)

Lenker darf definitiv breiter sein, meine Tochter kommt mit dem recht breiten Lenker am 12" Ramones sehr gut klar... und den Rise braucht dein Junge du ja bei dem Bike auch nicht. 

Bin gespannt ob du die Bremse brauchbar hinkriegst.

Das Partnerlook Argument ist natürlich auch cool... Finde halt braun + rot beisst sich (und ich bin sehr wohl ein braun fan), aber am schluss muss es nicht mir gefallen, ich persönlich würde auf jeden Fall auf einen schwarzen Sattel gehen.


----------



## joglo (11. Juli 2018)

Hi, Super Radl geworden, das mit braun und rot ist mir aber auch gleich in den Sinn gekommen.
Bzgl. Lenker, ich hab auch einemal den Fehler gemacht und von Ali einen Lenker bestellt der dann 0 Backsweep hatte, was ergonomisch und optisch sch.... ist, kann aber den sehr oft bei Ali erhältlichen Carbonlenker (3K matte, child, etc.) z.B. hier https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2017...n-s-car-handlebar-25-4-44-46/32771686138.html uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
Sieht, soweit man das beurteilen kann, qualitiativ gut aus, unter 100g leicht, ist billig und Rise und Backsweep passen.


----------



## KIV (11. Juli 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> So, gestern habe ich das Teil mal vorläufig zusammengesteckt. Vorläufig, weil die Original-Gabel verbaut ist, für die neue fehlt noch der Spacer. Dummerweise sitzt der Konus auf der Gabel so fest, dass alle meine Versuche, ihn zu entfernen, um den zum Steuersatz gehörigen aufzuschlagen, bislang erfolglos waren. Vielleicht muss ich damit doch noch mal in einen Shop.
> Die Bremse ist auch noch nicht befüllt, das hoffe ich heute zu erledigen.


Den Konus bekommst Du am besten demontiert, indem Du erstmal mit nem Messer/Cutter und Hämmerchen den Spalt vergrößerst. (Caramba kann auch noch etwas helfen.)
Danach kannste vermutlich einfach mit nem Schraubenzieher weitermachen.
Bei der Neumontage schlitze ich mittlerweile immer den Konus mit dem Dremel. Das wird von manchen Herstellern ja auch Original so vertrieben und erspart mir die Bitte um Hilfe im Radladen oder den Erwerb eines Aufschlagwerkzeugs...


----------



## zr0wrk (11. Juli 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Den Konus bekommst Du am besten demontiert, (...)


Ja, ich weiß, das ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass ich so 'nen Konus wechsle. Aber der hier sitzt wirklich sehr fest. Ich habe das Gefühl, ich zerstöre eher die Gabelkrone, als dass sich das Teil bewegt. Mal sehen, vielleicht mache ich heute noch mal 'nen Versuch. 


> (...) erspart mir die Bitte um Hilfe im Radladen oder den Erwerb eines Aufschlagwerkzeugs...


Daran mangelt es mir gerade nicht. Habe je 'nen Aufschläger für die beiden interessanten Maße am Start. Aber klar - vorheriges Schlitzen erleichtert auch die Demontage wieder.


----------



## zr0wrk (12. Juli 2018)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Kriegst du den Formula Bremshebel noch irgendwie in Lenkernähe?


Ich habe mir das gestern mal angesehen. Die Bremse ist befüllt, der Druckpunkt für meine Begriffe knallhart. Hebelweg an der äußeren Kehle des Hebels, also dem Teil, der am nächsten an den Lenker gezogen wird, ist 15 mm. Wenn gezogen, sind noch 25 mm Platz bis zum Griff. Hier kann also noch einiges gewonnen werden.

Begrenzt wird die Einstellung der Griffweite ja dadurch, dass das Gewinde der Verstellschraube nicht weiter in die kleine Tonne am Hebel geht. Das Gewinde ist durchgängig. Meine Überlegung ist nun, die Öffnung der Tonne lenkerseitig etwas aufzubohren, so dass die Schraube 2-3 mm weiter einzudrehen geht. Mal sehen, um wieviel das die Griffweite verändert. Da der Hebel recht lang ist, würde ich hier irgendwas zwischen 10 und 15 Millimetern erwarten. Na, mal sehen.

De andere Möglichkeit wäre Brut Force. Hebel in Schraubstock, einmal kräftig ziehen und hoffen, dass er nicht bricht. Das halte ich aber noch für unnötig.


----------



## dirtsurfer (12. Juli 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das gestern mal angesehen. Die Bremse ist befüllt, der Druckpunkt für meine Begriffe knallhart.


Das kenne ich so von meiner - unter dem Aspekt eine sehr tolle Bremse.




> Meine Überlegung ist nun, die Öffnung der Tonne lenkerseitig etwas aufzubohren, so dass die Schraube 2-3 mm weiter einzudrehen geht.


Also ein Teil des gewindes ausbohren, oder verstehe ich dich falsch? Die Variante ist mir gar nie durch den kopf, als ich an dem Hebel rumstudiert hatte.
Meine Idee war das Gewinde länger zu schneiden auf dem "stössel"
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ch/de/formula-r1-bremshebel-montageset-/rp-prod41553
Habs dann aber gelassen, und die Bremse an mein Fatty geschraubt.



> Die andere Möglichkeit wäre Brut Force. Hebel in Schraubstock, einmal kräftig ziehen und hoffen, dass er nicht bricht. Das halte ich aber noch für unnötig.


Habe ich schon gemacht, bei einer Tektro Auriga Pro. Hat funktioniert, halte es aber für eine Notläsung, und für eine hochwertige Bremse auch etwas schade.


----------



## zr0wrk (13. Juli 2018)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Also ein Teil des Gewindes ausbohren, oder verstehe ich dich falsch?


Genau. Das habe ich gestern gemacht. Der Gewinn in Bezug auf die Griffweitenverstellung liegt ungefähr bei Faktor 7 (Abstand Pivot zu Verstellschraube 14 mm, Hebellänge 100 mm). Auf diese Art habe ich den Hebel 15 mm näher an den Lenker bekommen, ist jetzt in unbetätigtem Zustand 25 mm weg, Druckpunkt dann 10 mm vom Lenker entfernt.

Den Konus habe ich auch von der Gabel geschlagen. Das war ein Stück Arbeit, den neuen habe ich gleich geschlitzt.


----------



## dirtsurfer (13. Juli 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Genau. Das habe ich gestern gemacht. Der Gewinn in Bezug auf die Griffweitenverstellung liegt ungefähr bei Faktor 7 (Abstand Pivot zu Verstellschraube 14 mm, Hebellänge 100 mm). Auf diese Art habe ich den Hebel 15 mm näher an den Lenker bekommen, ist jetzt in unbetätigtem Zustand 25 mm weg, Druckpunkt dann 10 mm vom Lenker entfernt.



Das muss ich mir bei meiner Anschauen, hast du Fotos gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (13. Juli 2018)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Das muss ich mir bei meiner Anschauen, hast du Fotos gemacht?


Du meinst von der aufgefrästen Tonne? Nö, hab ich nicht, sollte gestern alles schnell gehen. Wenn es dir aber wichtig ist, könnte ich das auch noch mal auseinandernehmen. Das sieht aber nicht so aufregend aus, sondern genau so, wie man sich das vorstellt. Die Bohrung ist ja von Haus aus an beiden Enden schon ein wenig aufgeweitet. Auf der "Innenseite" ist der Trichter nun noch ein wenig größer geworden. 

Aber ich habe ja dasselbe auch noch mal für die vordere Bremse zu tun, da kann ich auch Fotos machen. Oder meinst du einfach nur Fotos von der Hebelposition? Die kann ich heute Abend natürlich nachreichen. Die Hebel stehen im Normalzustand ziemlich genau parallel zum Lenker.


----------



## dirtsurfer (13. Juli 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Du meinst von der aufgefrästen Tonne?



Nochmal Auseinandernehmen auf keinen Fall, aber wenn du die zweite machst gerne (von der Tonne), Hebelposition wie sie jetzt ist auch gerne..


----------



## giant_r (13. Juli 2018)

bitte ja mit foto. danke.


----------



## zr0wrk (14. Juli 2018)




----------



## zr0wrk (16. Juli 2018)

So, wir waren gestern mit dem Kleinen und seinem Bike am Klinovec/Keilberg, wo er sich tapfer geschlagen hat. Er hat noch einige Probleme, die Bremskraft zu dosieren, d.h. er bremst allzu häufig mit blockiertem Hinterrad. Vielleicht ganz gut, dass er die Chance vorne noch nicht hat, sonst hätte er sich womöglich häufiger um sein Bike gewickelt. Auf jeden Fall ist er angefixt, denn das will er wieder machen. 






Heute erwarte ich die schwarzen Lederstücke, die ich gekauft habe, um eurem Rat folgend den Sattel neu zu beziehen. Da ich vom 14"-Trailrunner noch einen habe, muss ich ihm den aktuellen nicht mal vom Rad schrauben. 

Einen breiteren Lenker habe ich auch "im Zulauf", der aktuelle hat 44 cm und die Griffe sind etwas überstehend montiert, so dass er vielleicht auf 47 oder 48 cm kommt. Der kommende hat erst mal 52 cm und wird ggfs. auf 50 gekürzt.


----------



## der_lockere (17. Juli 2018)

Eine Frage, vlt. hab' ich's überlesen, aber welche Griffe sind das?


----------



## _PETE_ (17. Juli 2018)

Lizard Skins Mini Machine


----------



## der_lockere (17. Juli 2018)

_PETE_ schrieb:


> Lizard Skins Mini Machine


thx, sind die so 'dünn' wie die Trek Kid dialed 100mm?


----------



## zr0wrk (17. Juli 2018)

der_lockere schrieb:


> thx, sind die so 'dünn' wie die Trek Kid dialed 100mm?


Herstellerangabe sind 30,5 mm. Kann's aber auch noch mal nachmessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (29. Juli 2018)

So, zwei Änderungen sind noch gemacht, bevor es mit der Carbon-Gabel ins Finale geht, wenn ich den Spacer für die Einbauhöhe bekomme. Der neue Lenker sieht imho sehr gut aus, der Kleine kommt mit 50 cm gut zurecht (sagt er) und der schwarz bezogene Sattel steht dem Rad tatsächlich sehr gut.

Durch den breiteren Lenker lassen sich auch die Bremsen weiter nach innen montieren, so dass sie jetzt tatsächlich als Zweifingerbremse genutzt werden. Wenn ich das gestern richtig beobachtet habe, funktioniert das (dadurch?) auch mit dem Dosieren der Bremskraft besser.


----------



## zr0wrk (31. Juli 2018)

Hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf die Dinge, die da kommen. Wenn das Teil morgen in der Post ist, kann ich die Gabel wohl noch diese Woche verbauen. Wenn uns die Hitze dann nicht komplett zu Boden drückt, gibt's am Wochenende die erste Ausfahrt mit dem fertigen Bike. Aber bis jetzt ist für Sonntag deutliche Abkühlung vorgesehen.


----------



## zr0wrk (1. August 2018)

Der Spacer war tatsächlich gestern schon in der Post (Danke, @Sasha!) und ich konnte es nicht abwarten und habe ihn gleich montiert. Also Gabelschaft gekürzt, nach kurzem Probieren noch mal kurz abgeschliffen und dann mit Gleitgel (in diesem Falle Spüli) den Spacer aufgepresst. War ein bisschen tricky, denn das Stück Plastik (POM) wollte ich jetzt auch nicht direkt mit dem Hammer malträtieren. Aber letztlich sitzt das Teil dort, wo es soll und es sieht noch dazu gut aus. Da muss ich den Konstrukteur mal loben. 
Und nun weiß ich nicht recht, ob ich weinen oder lachen soll. 
Die Gabel (verkauft als "BMX"-Gabel, mit 100 mm Achsaufnahme und Postmount-Bremsaufnahme) hat für 16"-Räder eine Reifenfreiheit um die 50 mm. Das heißt, der Schwalbe Mad Mike passt nur gerade so zwischen die Gabelholme, wenn er etwas unrund läuft oder sich das Rad z.B. in einer Kurve etwas verzieht, schleift der Reifen. Ärgerlich.

Aber es kommt noch besser: Die Aufnahme für die Scheibenbremse ist PM6", d.h. 160-mm-Scheiben sollten adapterlos zu montieren sein, kleinere gar nicht. Wer fährt denn in einem 16"-Laufrad eine 160-mm-Bremsscheibe?!  Aber bereits die testweise montierte 140-mm-Scheibe schleift innen am Gabelholm, eine Scheibe mit 20 mm mehr Durchmesser müsste man schon arg verbiegen, um nur das Laufrad montieren zu können! An die Montage einer Bremse ist dann natürlich gar nicht mehr zu denken.

Das heißt, um die Gabel dem gegebenen Zweck entsprechend zu verwenden, muss sie gehörig nachbearbeitet werden, um Freiheit für Reifen und Bremsscheibe zu schaffen. Außerdem muss die Bremsaufnahme um 10 mm gekürzt werden, um mit dem ohnehin maximal vorstellbaren 140-mm-Rotor zu harmonieren. Mal sehen, wieviel Gewinde dann noch übrig bleibt.

Eigentlich ist das Teil, so wie es aus der Form kommt, schon nutzloser Carbon-Schrott, reine Verschwendung von Arbeit, Material und Energie. Dieser unbenutzbare Müll wird dann noch von China nach Deutschland geflogen, um hier dann direkt in der Tonne zu landen, wenn sich niemand die Arbeit macht, den Ausschuss zu korrigieren (falls das überhaupt möglich ist). Was treiben die Konstrukteure denn da? Testen tun sie ihre Produkte offensichtlich nicht. 

Zum Glück habe ich für das Ding nichts bezahlt, weil ich schon die falschen Maßangaben des Verkäufers/Herstellers (Gabelhöhe gut 10 mm weniger als angegeben) und die mangelnde Maßhaltigkeit des Gabelschaftes (unterer Schaft 29,8 mm statt 30 mm) reklamiert hatte.


----------



## dirtsurfer (2. August 2018)

oh mann... Bei der Gabel für das 16er Ramones projekt musste ich die PM Aufnahme auch etwas korrigieren, 140er Rotor passt dann aber. Wobei ich jetzt nicht mehr weiss, ob es als PM140 oder PM160 angepriesen war (ich glaube gar nicht)... 160 würde bei meiner wohl auch nicht gehen. der Reifen passt hingegen gut rein - wobei ich vermutlich eine längere Gabel habe - ich musste ja platz nach oben schaffen, also das gegenteil von spacen.

Ich würde mal sagen, an einer anderen Gabel führt da nichts vorbei, bin aber zuversichtlich, dass du eine Lösung findest. Solltest du Angaben zu der Gabel die ich verbaut habe brauchen, so messe ich gerne nach, Lieferant sollte auch auffindbar sein, auch war er einigermassen kommunikativ, hatte auch ein Hin + Her wegen Massen.

Gruss


----------



## Kwietsch (2. August 2018)

der_lockere schrieb:


> thx, sind die so 'dünn' wie die Trek Kid dialed 100mm?



Auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Kwietsch (2. August 2018)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> oh mann... Bei der Gabel für das 16er Ramones projekt musste ich die PM Aufnahme auch etwas korrigieren, 140er Rotor passt dann aber. Wobei ich jetzt nicht mehr weiss, ob es als PM140 oder PM160 angepriesen war (ich glaube gar nicht)... 160 würde bei meiner wohl auch nicht gehen. der Reifen passt hingegen gut rein - wobei ich vermutlich eine längere Gabel habe - ich musste ja platz nach oben schaffen, also das gegenteil von spacen.
> 
> Ich würde mal sagen, an einer anderen Gabel führt da nichts vorbei, bin aber zuversichtlich, dass du eine Lösung findest. Solltest du Angaben zu der Gabel die ich verbaut habe brauchen, so messe ich gerne nach, Lieferant sollte auch auffindbar sein, auch war er einigermassen kommunikativ, hatte auch ein Hin + Her wegen Massen.
> 
> Gruss



Meine Gabel musste auch für den 140er Rotor an der Bremsaufnahme bearbeitet werden.
Viel Gewinde blieb nicht, aber inkl. Nachschneiden und Loctite hält das.
Einen 160er Rotor bekomme auch ich keinesfalls rein, die 140er Scheibe ist schon extrem dicht am Holm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwp (2. August 2018)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> oh mann... Bei der Gabel für das 16er Ramones projekt musste ich die PM Aufnahme auch etwas korrigieren, 140er Rotor passt dann aber. Wobei ich jetzt nicht mehr weiss, ob es als PM140 oder PM160 angepriesen war (ich glaube gar nicht)... 160 würde bei meiner wohl auch nicht gehen. der Reifen passt hingegen gut rein - wobei ich vermutlich eine längere Gabel habe - ich musste ja platz nach oben schaffen, also das gegenteil von spacen.
> 
> Ich würde mal sagen, an einer anderen Gabel führt da nichts vorbei, bin aber zuversichtlich, dass du eine Lösung findest. Solltest du Angaben zu der Gabel die ich verbaut habe brauchen, so messe ich gerne nach, Lieferant sollte auch auffindbar sein, auch war er einigermassen kommunikativ, hatte auch ein Hin + Her wegen Massen.
> 
> Gruss



Hm, könntest du mal hier reinschreiben welche Gabel du genau hast? Ich wollte auch gerade eine bestellen, aber nachdem @zr0wrk von der schlechten Qualität geschrieben hat, hatte ich das wieder auf die lange Bank geschoben. Aber kürzen der PM Aufnahme klingt machbar. Wäre super


----------



## dirtsurfer (2. August 2018)

derwp schrieb:


> Hm, könntest du mal hier reinschreiben welche Gabel du genau hast? Ich wollte auch gerade eine bestellen, aber nachdem @zr0wrk von der schlechten Qualität geschrieben hat, hatte ich das wieder auf die lange Bank geschoben. Aber kürzen der PM Aufnahme klingt machbar. Wäre super



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/wac...ull-carbon-fiber-fork-carbon/32816129574.html

Fotos im Ramones Thread von Kwietsch:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-eines-16zoll-von-null-beginnend.854403/page-13
Zu beachten, ich habe gegen Oben Luft gewonnen, durch integrieren des Steuersatzes... und konnte entsprechend eine längere Gabel nehmen, gemäss meinem Ali Kundenkonto: 20inch 100mm


----------



## zr0wrk (2. August 2018)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/wac...ull-carbon-fiber-fork-carbon/32816129574.html


Ich denke, die Gabel kommt vom selben Hersteller, ist aber eben die 18"-Variante. Man findet ähnlich aussehende Modelle in verschiedenen Farben, Längen und natürlich mit verschiedenen Labels oder eben (mir lieber) auch ohne. Ich denke, eine solche werde ich mir auch noch mal bestellen. 



 

Die 18"-Variante is 25 mm länger - ich hatte eigentlich befürchtet, dass sie für meine Zwecke schon wieder zu lang wäre. Nun, mit Kenntnis der Fakten, kommt das Bike vorn 5 mm höher. Das sollte vertretbar sein. 

Nur schade um den schönen Spacer.


----------



## derwp (2. August 2018)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Fotos im Ramones Thread von Kwietsch:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-eines-16zoll-von-null-beginnend.854403/page-13
> Zu beachten, ich habe gegen Oben Luft gewonnen, durch integrieren des Steuersatzes... und konnte entsprechend eine längere Gabel nehmen, gemäss meinem Ali Kundenkonto: 20inch 100mm



Wie viel Platz hast du denn durch den integrierten Steuersatz gewonnen? Die original Gabel hat ja ein Einbaumaß von 257 mm nach
@zr0wrk 's Messung (Danke nochmal an der Stelle  ). Mit dem Einbaumaß der 20" Gabel von 275 fehlen dann ja fast 2 cm


----------



## zr0wrk (2. August 2018)

derwp schrieb:


> Mit dem Einbaumaß der 20" Gabel von 275 fehlen dann ja fast 2 cm


Durch den Steuersatz gewinnt man doch höchstens 7 mm, oder? Aber es kann ja sein, dass die Gabel am Ramones von vornherein länger war als am Early Rider. Ich denke aktuell daher über die 18"-Gabel nach, nicht das 20"-Modell.

Die 16"-Gabel hat 237 mm EBH. Nach der obenstehenden Spezifikation müsste die 18"-Variante dann bei 262 mm rauskommen (angenommen, der Abstand der Gabelkrone zum Loch bleibt gleich). Das wäre imho vertretbar. Aber 287 mm sind wohl zuviel.

Auf welche Art dort in Fernost Gabellängen ermittelt werden, ist auch völlig gaga. Wo soll denn der Abstand Achse-Montageloch wichtig sein? Bei meiner ersten Gabel haben sie noch das Maß zwischen Gabelkrone und Unterkante des Ausfallendes - allerdings falsch - angegeben. Daraus konnte man sich dann die reale EBH - natürlich ebenso falsch - schätzen.


----------



## dirtsurfer (2. August 2018)

Da ich die Originalteile vom Ramones nicht habe, weiss ich nicht wie viel ich effektiv gewonnen habe. Denke aber es sind gegen 10mm.. Ich habe sogar den Steursatzkonus abgedreht und da nochmal einen mm rausgeholt.

Commencal gibt die für die Gabel eine Einbauhöhe von 271mm an. Das Mass bei der 20" gabel ist aber mehr als 275mm (auf dem Bild sind ja 275 bis zum Loch in der "Brücke". Gehe davon aus, dass ich minim höher als original bin.

Der Händler aus meinem Link hat zuverlässig ohne Labels geschickt.. hatte ich vorab angefragt.


----------



## derwp (2. August 2018)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Der Händler aus meinem Link hat zuverlässig ohne Labels geschickt.. hatte ich vorab angefragt.



Sehr gut. Ich wolte schon fragen wie du die runter bekommen hast. Okay, dann werde ich wohl auch eine 18"-Gabel bestellen und die PM-Aufnahme bearbeiten


----------



## dirtsurfer (2. August 2018)

derwp schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Ich wolte schon fragen wie du die runter bekommen hast. Okay, dann werde ich wohl auch eine 18"-Gabel bestellen und die PM-Aufnahme bearbeiten


Kannst ja sicherheitshalber noch ein paar masse anfordern (wegen Reifenfreiheit...) Ich finde leider die Kommunikation im Ali Messagingcenter nicht mehr, aber er hatte mir Bilder mit den geforderten Massen geschickt.


----------



## zr0wrk (5. August 2018)

So, ich habe die Gabel "costumized", oder mit anderen Worten solange bedremelt, bis alles gepasst hat. Sieht gut aus und funktionierte heute Nachmittag gut. Morgen geht's auf den Berg.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (5. August 2018)

sehr schön geworden! aber das i Tüpfelchen währe nun noch die Bremsleitung intern zu verlegen. mit viel Glück kommst du eventuell an der Sattelstütze vorbei, oder unten rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (5. August 2018)

Hatte kurz drüber nachgedacht und es dann verworfen. Die vorhanden Führungen erzeugen auch so den Eindruck von "ist-so-gedacht" und es wäre dann tatsächlich nur das kurze Stück durchs Oberrohr.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (5. August 2018)

kommst du nicht vom Oberrohr in die Sitzstrebe an der Stütze vorbei? Die Führungen würde dann ja entfallen...


----------



## zr0wrk (6. August 2018)

superpink schrieb:


> kommst du nicht vom Oberrohr in die Sitzstrebe an der Stütze vorbei? Die Führungen würde dann ja entfallen...


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das dort offen ist. Ich sehe gerne mal nach, aber ich würde davon ausgehen, dass das Sattelrohr durchgehend ist, oder aber zumindest die Sattelstrebe nur von außen angesetzt ist. Da würde ich jetzt nicht drinnen rumbohren oder fräsen wollen, um dort einen Kanal in die Sattelstrebe zu öffnen, zumal das ja einige Zentimeter tief im Sattelrohr stattfinden müsste. Aber ich schau da noch mal nach.

Gestern waren wir mit dem Bike am Klínovec. Der Kleine ist zweimal komplett abgefahren, etwas über 20 km müssten das sein, wenn die offiziellen Angaben stimmen. Gestürzt ist er nicht, das Dosieren der Bremsen geht jetzt auch besser.









dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Das muss ich mir bei meiner Anschauen, hast du Fotos gemacht?





dirtsurfer schrieb:


> (...) aber wenn du die zweite machst gerne (von der Tonne)


Ich habe beim Nacharbeiten der Vorderbremse an dich gedacht und ein Foto von der aufgefrästen Tonne gemacht. Leider ist die Kombination von Handycam, schlechtem Licht und kleinem Motiv nicht die beste Voraussetzung für ein gutes Bild.


----------



## paradox (8. August 2018)

Schönes Radl ist es geworden! 
Für die Bremseleitung hätte ich vermutlich Unterrohr Kettenstrebe mal genauer studiert...


----------



## zr0wrk (14. August 2018)

superpink schrieb:


> Kommst du nicht vom Oberrohr in die Sitzstrebe an der Stütze vorbei?





paradox schrieb:


> Für die Bremseleitung hätte ich vermutlich Unterrohr Kettenstrebe mal genauer studiert.


Vielleicht nehme ich das Teil dieser Tage nach mal komplett auseinander. Bei der Gelegenheit kann ich dann auch noch mal nach eventuellen Öffnungen zum Hinterbau gucken. Habe im Eifer des Zusammenbaus ja auch das Wiegen der Teile sein lassen, so dass ich aktuell gar nicht sagen kann, wo wieviel Gewicht schlummert. Aber die Wägung des Gesamtwerks zeigte aber, dass es nicht schwerer geworden ist, zumindest wenn man berücksichtigt, dass auf Wunsch des Eigentümers noch ein Ständer verbaut wurde, der ich weiß nicht mit wieviel Kilo ins Kontor schlägt. 






Ach so ... hier, der Trail-Runner XL (14"+) steht demnext zum Verkauf. Wenn jemand Interesse hat? Werde ihn erst mal in der aktuellen, gepimpten Version anbieten und die ausgebauten Originalteile dazulegen. Wenn das keiner will, zurückbauen und die noch ansehnlichen Teile einzeln verkaufen oder ggfs. irgendwo neu verbauen.


----------



## zr0wrk (21. August 2018)

Pose: Versonnen in die Ferne schauen ...


----------



## donb (2. September 2018)

Hi,

weiß jemand von Euch wo man den originalen Belter Lenker von dem Urban Rad her bekommt? Würde den gerne kaufen. Mir geht es vor allem um die Form. Habe ein Belter Trail und bei dem ist ja ein anderer Lenker verbaut.


----------



## zr0wrk (2. September 2018)

donb schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand von Euch wo man den originalen Belter Lenker von dem Urban Rad her bekommt? Würde den gerne kaufen. Mir geht es vor allem um die Form. Habe ein Belter Trail und bei dem ist ja ein anderer Lenker verbaut.


Ich würde sagen, ich habe einen hier rumliegen. Unser Belter war ein Urban, der Lenker hat 'nen ziemlichen Rise, 25 mm würde ich sagen, 10° Backsweep und 440 mm Breite laut Prägung, die allerdings auch behauptet, es handele sich um einen MTB-Lenker.


----------



## zr0wrk (23. Oktober 2018)

Inzwischen war das Bike auch in und um Finale Ligure schon unterwegs. Hier mal eine Aufnahme vom Strand in Noli.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (29. Oktober 2018)

superpink schrieb:


> (...) aber das i-Tüpfelchen währe nun noch, die Bremsleitung intern zu verlegen. mit viel Glück kommst du eventuell an der Sattelstütze vorbei, oder unten rum.





superpink schrieb:


> Kommst du nicht vom Oberrohr in die Sitzstrebe an der Stütze vorbei? Die Führungen würden dann ja entfallen.





paradox schrieb:


> Für die Bremseleitung hätte ich vermutlich Unterrohr Kettenstrebe mal genauer studiert.





zr0wrk schrieb:


> Vielleicht nehme ich das Teil dieser Tage nach mal komplett auseinander. Bei der Gelegenheit kann ich dann auch noch mal nach eventuellen Öffnungen zum Hinterbau gucken.


So, habe es nun tatsächlich mal geschafft, das Teil noch mal komplett auseinander zu nehmen. Weder die Sitzstrebe noch die Druckstrebe ist vom Hauptrahmen aus offen, also weder übers Tretlager, noch durchs Sattelrohr zu erreichen. Das von innen zu öffnen stelle ich mir nicht trivial vor - zumal man ja dann wirklich genau treffen sollte. 

Aber ich habe alle Teile gewogen und das Gesamtgewicht nochmal an der Hängewaage verifiziert: 5.7 kg ohne Luft in den Reifen. Das Teil ist also ca. 150 g leichter als das Original. Etwas Potential nach unten - ca. 50 g - gäbe es noch mit Titan- bzw. Alu-Schrauben, aber das scheint mir im Moment nicht notwendig - der Kleine liebt das Bike auch so.


----------



## ccpirat (31. Oktober 2018)

Schickes Rad, aber mal eine andere Frage...
Was hat‘n dein Junior für eine Schutzausrüstung? Helm/Schoner?


----------



## zr0wrk (31. Oktober 2018)

Helm ist ein Casco Mini, Knie- und Ellenbogenschützer sind von Decathlon (Oxelo), Handschuhe von Roeckl.


----------



## marcossa (28. Dezember 2018)

Abend zusammen. Für den Zwerg steht nun auch ein Belter bereit - die ersten Ausfahrten gehen richtig ab 

Nur die Sitzposition ist etwas zu sportlich. Kurzer Oberkörper / Arme.

Ich denke daher an einen möglichst kurzen Vorbau und einen neuen Lenker (so in BMX Richtung?), um eine etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition hinzubekommen - oder nen verstellbaren Vorbau?

Hätte da jemand eine Idee? Danke


----------



## boblike (30. Dezember 2018)

https://www.commencal-store.de/vee-tire-crown-gem-16-x-225-skinwall-c2x27386495

Hier kannst du nochmal 400g sparen und toll sehen die auch aus!
Heute sogar billiger dank 10% Code BOXINGDAY


----------



## zr0wrk (4. Januar 2019)

boblike schrieb:


> Hier kannst du nochmal 400g sparen und toll sehen die auch aus!
> Heute sogar billiger dank 10% Code BOXINGDAY


Ja, die hatte ich schon gesehen. Aber: Sie passen leider weder in den Rahmen, noch in die Gabel. An der Gabel habe ich schon rumgedremelt, damit die der Mad Mike nicht schleift. Der Crown Gem baut noch mal deutlich breiter. Eigentlich geil, nur in dem Rahmen und mit der Gabel leider eben doch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (4. Januar 2019)

marcossa schrieb:


> Nur die Sitzposition ist etwas zu sportlich. Kurzer Oberkörper / Arme.
> Ich denke daher an einen möglichst kurzen Vorbau und einen neuen Lenker (so in BMX Richtung?), um eine etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition hinzubekommen - oder nen verstellbaren Vorbau?


Naja, wenn du bei 25,4 mm bleiben willst, ist die Auswahl an Vorbauten begrenzt. Aber kürzer als der Original-Vorbau von Early Rider sollte gehen. Imho baut der Early-Rider-Lenker schon ziemlich hoch. Hast du den Spacer unter dem Vorbau?


----------



## hillbill (5. Januar 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ja, die hatte ich schon gesehen. Aber: Sie passen leider weder in den Rahmen, noch in die Gabel. An der Gabel habe ich schon rumgedremelt, damit die der Black Jack nicht schleift. Der Crown Gem baut noch mal deutlich breiter. Eigentlich geil, nur in dem Rahmen und mit der Gabel leider eben doch nicht.




...ich will sie dir nicht aufschwatzen, glaub aber die würden schon passen (hab einfach mal in dein Bild rein gezoomed), wenn da der MadMike in 57mm passt.


----------



## zr0wrk (5. Januar 2019)

Der Crown Gem wurde an anderer Stelle mal gemessen. Obwohl Mad Mike und dieser nominell gleich breit sind, baut der Vee Tire breiter, nämlich 58,5 mm. Der Schwalbe ist deutlich schmaler als 57 mm.


----------



## boblike (5. Januar 2019)

hillbill schrieb:


> Casting hat 51mm auf einer 23mm (Aussenmaß) Felge



Da würde ich doch auf jeden Fall das kürzen der Seitenstollen in betracht ziehen.

400g sparen ist halt echt viel und gut aussehen tun die auch noch :-D
Also wenn du in der Nähe wohnst (Darmstadt) könnten wir ja mal schauen wie die passen


----------



## zr0wrk (5. Januar 2019)

boblike schrieb:


> Da würde ich doch auf jeden Fall das kürzen der Seitenstollen in betracht ziehen.


Das müsste man dann auf jeden Fall. 


> 400 g sparen ist halt echt viel und gut aussehen tun die auch noch


Keine Frage. 


> Also wenn du in der Nähe wohnst (Darmstadt) könnten wir ja mal schauen wie die passen.


Danke für das Angebot. Aber das sind leider 400 km von hier und ich komme dort nur selten vorbei. Könnte schon 20 Jahre her sein, dass ich mal in der Gegend war. Aber mal sehen, vielleicht probier ich das noch mal. Erst mal will der Kleine aufs Snowboard.


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Februar 2019)

So, vor Weihnachten kam eine ganze Menge Titanschrauben hier an, jetzt habe ich es geschafft, mal alle relevanten Schrauben am Belter auszutauschen. Das hat 58 g Gewichtseinsparung gebracht:

Vorbau: -12 g
Achsen: -13 g
Bremssättel: -10 g
Bremsscheiben: -9 g
Ausfallenden: -14 g

Gesamtgewicht ist damit bei 5.643 g.


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. Februar 2019)

Uhhhh... das sind ja fast 1% vom Gesamtgewicht.


----------



## zr0wrk (11. Februar 2019)

_"Ich weiß, Sie werden sagen, das ist nicht viel. Und dennoch ist das für manchen ein ganzes Monatsgehalt."_ 

Nein, was ich sagen will, für 58 g Einsparung würden im Leichtbauforum Großmütter verkauft, für ein Prozent vom Gesamtgewicht wahrscheinlich Seelen verpfändet.

Ich hatte das von Anfang an auf der Liste. Das ist immer eine Sache, die einfach und ohne Kompromisse zu machen ist. Die Schrauben werden nicht schlecht und können beim nächsten Bike wieder verwendet werden. Da für ein anderes Projekt eh welche gekauft werden "mussten", kamen diese eben noch dazu.


----------



## -N0bodY- (11. Februar 2019)

Titanschrauben stehen bei mir auch immer weit oben auf der Liste.
Eben aus den von Dir genannten Gründen.

Wenn man das Bauteil verkaufen sollte, Original Schrauben rein und die "guten" Titanschrauben fürs nächste Teil nutzen. Irgendwann hat man dann eh nen Vorrat und immer irgendwas passendes zur Hand.


----------



## AnAx (11. Februar 2019)

Ich hab gestern mit Titanachsen angefangen am 20“ Early Rider für meinen großen Sohn. Die Titan-Schraubachsen haben 39g zusammen, die originalen SSP hatten 113g. Das für unter 10€ und bei reduzierter Unfallgefahr, ohne die Hebel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (12. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

seit wann gibt es denn das Belter 16 in einer Works Variante?
https://earlyrider.com/collections/bikes/products/works-16
und macht es eurer Ansicht nach Sinn den Aufpreis für Scheibenbremsen auszugeben?


----------



## zr0wrk (12. Februar 2019)

Ich meine, die ist dieses Jahr neu. Bei Early Rider wollten sie mich letztes Frühjahr schon darauf vertrösten. 

Ob es sein Geld wert ist? Keine Ahnung. Es scheint sich ja um mechanische Scheibenbremsen zu handeln, die würde ich auf jeden Fall ersetzen. Der Wiederverkaufswert der Bikes ist gut, mit unbenutzter Bremse wahrscheinlich besser.


----------



## dirtsurfer (12. Februar 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Es scheint sich ja um mechanische Scheibenbremsen zu handeln, die würde ich auf jeden Fall ersetzen.


Ist die TRP Spyre, die fahren sonst die Cyclocrosser... nose wheelie mit einem Finger absolut problemlos.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (12. Februar 2019)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Ist die TRP Spyre, die fahren sonst die Cyclocrosser... nose wheelie mit einem Finger absolut problemlos.


Ist aber die Frage, welche Kräfte Kinderhände aufbringen können... da ist die Verstärkung der Hydraulik hilfreich


----------



## dirtsurfer (12. Februar 2019)

superpink schrieb:


> Ist aber die Frage, welche Kräfte Kinderhände aufbringen können... da ist die Verstärkung der Hydraulik hilfreich



Wenn du mit Verstärkung Hebelwirkung meinst - das hat nichts mit Hydraulik zu tun. Im Endeffekt geht es um die Reibung in der Bremsleitung, + Effizienz der Geber + Nehmer. Ein Hydraulisches System wird da wohl immer ein bisschen im Vorteil sein. Ich denke es ist aber in diesem Szenario vernachlässigbar.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (12. Februar 2019)




----------



## zr0wrk (12. Februar 2019)

Naja, auch bei einer mechanischen Scheibenbremse gibt's ja eine Verstärkung, die dafür sorgt, dass eine kleine Kraft, die über einen langen Weg wirkt, in eine größere Kraft, die einen kürzeren Weg wirkt, übersetzt wird, oder? Keine Ahnung, wie da die Verhältnisse sind, ich hatte aber immer angenommen, dass der Wirkungsgrad hydraulischer Bremsen besser ist, was der Grund dafür ist, dass sie sich durchgesetzt haben. Wartungsärmer sind sie ja nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Keeder (12. Februar 2019)

Hallo,
Coole Pedale an der WorksVariante. Bekommt man die einzeln zu kaufen? 
Gruß andi


----------



## Deleted 23985 (12. Februar 2019)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Ein Hydraulisches System wird da wohl immer ein bisschen im Vorteil sein. Ich denke es ist aber in diesem Szenario vernachlässigbar.


Dann könnte man sich diesen Aufwand sparen:




ist ja auch wurst... wollte nur den großen Vorteil der Hydraulik aufzeigen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (12. Februar 2019)

superpink schrieb:


> Dann könnte man sich diesen Aufwand sparen:
> Anhang anzeigen 825793
> 
> ist ja auch wurst... wollte nur den großen Vorteil der Hydraulik aufzeigen....



Den sehe ich genauso wie du, aber eben, hat nichts mit dem Hebel zu tun, wie @zr0wrk geschrieben hat, du hast auch bei einer rein mechanischen Bremse eine Verstärkung, bzw. Hebelarm.

Die Herausforderung ist sicher, aus dem Seilzug die Kolben reinzudrücken, ich denke da ist das grösste Effizienzproblem einer Mechanischen Scheibenbremse. Deshalb habe ich ja auch geschrieben, Effizienz der Geber und Nehmer.


----------



## zr0wrk (12. Februar 2019)

Der Witz ist ja, dass sich das Bike direkt im Shop umrüsten lässt. Zur Auswahl stehen verschiedene hydraulische Bremsen, u.a. Hope. Andere Komponenten sind auch konfigurierbar. Wird dann natürlich nicht billiger.


----------



## derwp (15. Februar 2019)

Den Konfigurator hab ich gestern auch unabhängig von diesem Thread entdeckt. Hat schon was, alles einfach so online zu konfigurieren und dann einfach kurz zu klicken... 
Der Preis ist natürlich eine Nummer, aber wenn man mal die Zeit für Recherche, Diskussion und Basteln gegenrechnet, kommt auch ganz schön was zusammen.
Um mich aber für Hope zu entscheiden fehlt noch grün!


----------



## SirRHadfield (30. März 2019)

Habe meiner Tochter das Works gegönnt, wobei der Konfigurator nicht aktiv ist aktuell, also habe ich selber umspeichen müssen...

Das Rad ist aber ziemlich cool und nach ersten Bedenken finde ich die mechanischen Bremsen aufgrund der genialen Kinder-Bremshebel ziemlich gut.


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Oktober 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ja, die hatte ich schon gesehen. Aber: Sie passen leider weder in den Rahmen, noch in die Gabel. An der Gabel habe ich schon rumgedremelt, damit die der Mad Mike nicht schleift. Der Crown Gem baut noch mal deutlich breiter. Eigentlich geil, nur in dem Rahmen und mit der Gabel leider eben doch nicht.


Musstest du an der neuen Gabel dremeln oder der originalen? Passt der in die orig. rein?
Baue auch gerade ein Belter Trail auf und frage mich ob der nicht an der V Brake schleifen würde. Beim Maxxis ist ja noch Platz nach oben.


----------



## afru (12. Oktober 2019)

Warum gibts eigentlich keine Belter mehr mit Schaltung bei Early Rider?
Gerade die Technik machte es beim 20er einmalig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (13. Oktober 2019)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Musstest du an der neuen Gabel dremeln oder der originalen? Passt der in die orig. rein?


Ich habe die neue Gabel bedremelt. Die originale war ja für Scheibenbremsen nicht geeignet. Die Reifenfreiheit der Original-Gabel ist viel größer als die von dem China-Teil.


----------



## dia-mandt (13. Oktober 2019)

Das der originale Steuersatz so schwer ist, kann man ja kaum glauben. Besonders, weil der kcnc mit 23€ ja echt günstig ist   
Ich denke, den werde ich auch tauschen. Easy beinahe 100gr. runter!


----------



## derwp (21. Oktober 2019)

Tach zusammen,

das Radl ist zwar schon ne Weile fertig, wollte es aber trotzdem noch teilen.


China Gabel (leider 160mm PM und sehr schlecht vorbereitete Aufnahme)
Wheelsmith 20h 100mm Disc Nabe (England)
LightGreen Speichennippel
SixPack Ventilkappen
KCNC Bremsscheiben 160mm/140mm
Shimano BR-M585 mit Custom Bremshebeln aus dem 3D-Drucker (JA, die sind stabil genug )
PM 140 mm Custom Ausfallende von @Sasha , bester Mann

Ich hatte noch nicht den Mut die Bremshalterung abzudremeln...
Vielen Dank für die Inspiration @zr0wrk @Surtre und alle anderen hier mitdiskutierenden! Es hat viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## afru (22. Oktober 2019)

Ist sehr schön geworden


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. November 2019)

Kann mir jemamd sagen, welchen Steuersatz ich für die Belter brauche?
Danke


----------



## zr0wrk (9. November 2019)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Kann mir jemamd sagen, welchen Steuersatz ich für die Belter brauche?


EC34/28,6 / EC34/30
Unserer ist von KCNC, gibt's aber natürlich von anderen auch.


----------



## cadoham (9. November 2019)

Danke für den tollen Input zu dem Early Rider, 
mit dem mein Sohn (4) heute das selbstständige los fahren gelernt hat.

Ich habe auch den orig. Steuersatz (ca. 160gr.) gegen den KCNC getauscht,
weil die Standardlager einfacher zu bekommen und zu wechseln sind und 
merklich leichtgängiger drehen.

Zudem habe ich leichtere Schwalbe Marathon Racer montiert,
die meine Frau wegen der Reflexstreifen haben wollte.

2 Fragen hätte ich mal.


Wann ist der Riemen optimal gespannt?
Welcher geschraubte Schnellspanner passt hinten?


----------



## zr0wrk (9. November 2019)

Der Riemen sollte so straff sein, dass er nicht runterrutscht, aber so lose, dass sich das ganze leicht bewegen lässt. Spürt man eigentlich.
Schnellspanner - keine Ahnung, unsere Achse hat 'ne Schraubklemmung.


----------



## cadoham (9. November 2019)

Unser Early Rider hat auch 2 Schrauben, aber erstmal sind Stahlschrauben in einer Aluachse weniger schön
und ein Gewinde ist auch schief, sodass die Schraube nicht flächig anliegt.


----------



## zr0wrk (9. November 2019)

Hmm, gegen Stahlschrauben in Aluminiumgewinden gibt's ja erst mal nix einzuwenden, das hat man ja am Fahrrad allerorten (Bremsscheiben, Bremssättel, ...). Ich habe an der Stelle auch Stahlschrauben verbaut, wenn ich mich  recht entsinne. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich sie durch Titan ersetzt habe:







Wenn die Schraube nicht flächig anliegt, hilft natürlich 'ne weiche Unterlegscheibe, in die sie sich fressen kann. Die Ausfallenden sind ja auch Alu, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Meine auf jeden Fall.  Dass die Achse rechtwinklig sitzt, ist aber sicher?

Schnellspanner kann man sicher machen. Meine Hinterachse hat 127 mm, könnte sein, dass ein Spanner für 130 mm passt. Aber ich würde auf jeden Fall einen zum Schrauben nehmen, sonst spielt irgend ein Kind am Schnellspanner rum und ein anderes verletzt sich, weil es mit losem Rad losfährt. Vorderachse hat bei uns 100 mm. Standard also.

*EDIT:* Ich habe gerade gefunden, dass ich die Schrauben in den Achsen auch gegen solche aus Titan gewechselt hatte. Aber das ist für dein Problem ja vermutlich nicht von Belang. 



zr0wrk schrieb:


> So, vor Weihnachten kam eine ganze Menge Titanschrauben hier an, jetzt habe ich es geschafft, mal alle relevanten Schrauben am Belter auszutauschen. Das hat 58 g Gewichtseinsparung gebracht:
> 
> Vorbau: -12 g
> Achsen: -13 g
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cadoham (9. November 2019)

Das Hinterrad auf dem Bild ist doch nicht mit den orig. Schrauben geklemmt,
sondern mit dieser roten Alukappe, in der die kleine, schwarze Innensechskantschraube steckt?

Ich meine auch keinen Schnellspanner mit Hebel, sondern die geschraubte Variante,
mit durchgängiger Achse, aber Innensechskant.


----------



## zr0wrk (9. November 2019)

An dem Rad ist fast nichts original. Natürlich nicht. Deswegen gibt es ja diesen Thread.


----------



## cadoham (9. November 2019)

Sind das nur farbige Aluhülsen, die letztlich als Unterlegscheibe fungieren,
oder gehören die zu einer durchgängigen Schraubachse?


----------



## zr0wrk (10. November 2019)

Das ist doch in diesem Thread alles bebildert. Die Hülsen haben letztlich die Funktion von Unterlegscheiben. Das Prinzip der original verbauten Naben habe ich beibehalten. Die Achse ist von beiden Seiten mit einer Schraube (schwarz) fixiert, diese sitzt in der Abschlusskappe (rot).


----------



## cadoham (10. November 2019)

Danke dir.


----------



## Feinkost (30. Dezember 2019)

Hammer Aufbau... 

… ich stehe vor ziemlich kleinen Problemen mit einer riesen Auswirkung: 

Freilauf Early Rider Werkzeug

Wäre für eine Hilfe echt dankbar.


----------



## Robby2107 (13. Januar 2020)

Servus @zr0wrk ,

2 Fragen zu Deinem tollen Aufbau:


Wie verhält sich das Eloxal auf den Zahnrad nach den bisher gefahrenen Kilometer? Nutzt sich das ab und kommen wieder blanke / silberne Stellen durch? Ist das harteloxiert oder ganz normal?
Würden die Unterleghülsen zur Laufradbesfestigung auch an die origanlen Aufnahmen passen? Wo hast die denn her?

grüße und vielen Dank!
Robby


----------



## zr0wrk (13. Januar 2020)

Der Abrieb hält sich in Grenzen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Kann bei Gelegenheit Fotos machen, ich habe das Rad eh gerade in Einzelteilen. Eloxiert ist das "normal", also nicht hartanodisiert. Die roten Teile hat User @Mad-Line eloxiert. 

Die Unterleghülsen würden an die originalen Ausfallenden passen. Meine hat mir User @Sasha zu den Naben angefertigt. Es gibt solche Hülsen aber auch einzeln zu kaufen, z.B. hier. Da gibt es auch Spacer für die Achsen, allerdings hätte ich die am Hinterrad stapeln müssen. Fürs VR wären sie okay gewesen. In meinem Fall hat @Sasha (dem dafür kaum genug zu danken ist) aber alles mitgeliefert, sogar mehrere Spacer-Sets fürs Hinterrad, um die Nabe korrekt zur Bremsaufnahme justieren zu können.


----------



## zr0wrk (14. Januar 2020)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich das Eloxal auf den Zahnrad nach den bisher gefahrenen Kilometer? Nutzt sich das ab und kommen wieder blanke / silberne Stellen durch? Ist das harteloxiert oder ganz normal?


Also, ich habe gestern noch mal nachgesehen und konnte keinen sichtbaren Abrieb feststellen. Tatsächlich würde der ja aber ohnehin auf der Lauffläche des Riemens stattfinden, was die Optik nur wenig stören würde. Für Fotos war es leider schon zu finster. Der Fluch der kurzen Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matt017 (14. April 2020)

Hier wurde ja schon einiges angefasst am Bike. Hut ab! 

@zr0wrk oder auch an andere User:
Warum eigentlich kein tubeless? 
Und die Kerzensattelstütze, gibt es da nichts aus Carbon?


----------



## zr0wrk (14. April 2020)

matt017 schrieb:


> Hier wurde ja schon einiges angefasst am Bike. Hut ab!


Danke, danke. Hat auch Spaß gemacht.


> Warum eigentlich kein tubeless?


Keine Hohlkammerfelgen. Vermutlich schwer dicht zu bekommen. Am 20"+ habe ich es dann gemacht, weil die Felgen das auch hergeben.


> Und die Kerzensattelstütze, gibt es da nichts aus Carbon?


Sattel und Stütze sind gut verklebt. Es wäre vermutlich schwierig gewesen, die beiden zu trennen und dabei nichts zu zerstören. Andererseits ist der Sattel imho ganz schön und bequem, also wollte ich ihn auch nicht unbedingt ersetzen. Die Kombi aus Stütze und Sattel wiegt 211 g, da lässt sich auch nicht mehr super viel sparen.


----------



## matt017 (14. April 2020)

Oh, Kastenfelge. Damit hab ich natürlich nicht gerechnet.  
Bedeutet aber, dass mit bisschen experimentieren mit passendem Klebeband eventuell doch etwas zu holen ist.(?)
Muss ich mir mal live anschauen (bin gerade noch in der Beschaffungsphase). 

Sattel verklebt? Das hätte ich auch nicht erwartet. Kannte bis jetzt nur die geklemmte Variante. Mit dem Einsparpotenzial könntest du Recht haben. Hatte es in deiner Tabelle schon gesehen und über das geringe Gewicht gestaunt. 

Danke für's Feedback @zr0wrk !


----------



## dirtsurfer (15. April 2020)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Keine Hohlkammerfelgen. Vermutlich schwer dicht zu bekommen. Am 20"+ habe ich es dann gemacht, weil die Felgen das auch hergeben.



Kastenfelge geht problemlos mit der altbewàhrten Ghetto-Tubeless Methode. (Schlauch eins kleiner über die Felge, mittig aufschlitzen, runterfalten, Reifen drüber, Milch rein, aufpumpen, was übrig bleibt abschneiden).
Faltreifen muss es aber wohl schon sein. Ist bei uns am 16“ sehr dicht.


----------



## matt017 (15. April 2020)

Bei der Methode bleibt aber Schlauch zwischen Felge und Reifen, oder? Und es bleibt relativ viel von dem schweren Schlauch drin. 
Sollte es nicht auch funktionieren, aus einem zu kleinen Schlauch eine Art Felgenband mit Ventil zu schneiden? 

Man müsste nur darauf achten, dass der Ventileinsatz abschraubbar ist.


----------



## zr0wrk (15. April 2020)

matt017 schrieb:


> Man müsste nur darauf achten, dass der Ventileinsatz abschraubbar ist.


Ach, ich kipp inzwischen lieber direkt in den Reifen. Klar, beim Nachfüllen muss man das System dann mal öffnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (15. April 2020)

matt017 schrieb:


> Bei der Methode bleibt aber Schlauch zwischen Felge und Reifen, oder? Und es bleibt relativ viel von dem schweren Schlauch drin.
> Sollte es nicht auch funktionieren, aus einem zu kleinen Schlauch eine Art Felgenband mit Ventil zu schneiden?
> 
> Man müsste nur darauf achten, dass der Ventileinsatz abschraubbar ist.



Das ist in etwa das Resultat.. einfach ~5mm mehr pro Seite.
Ventilkern sollte entfernbar sein, sonst wird es spätestens wenn man mal Dichtmilch nachfüllen will schwierig. Der Schlauch verklebt wunderschön mit dem Reifen.


Weiss nicht mehr ob ich einen 12" oder einen 14" Schlauch für das 16er genommen hatte.


----------



## Predator_Jo (3. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

unser großer hat zum 4. nun sein erstes Bike, natürlich ein Early Rider, und aufgrund des geringeren Preises das Belter.
Ich habe für die erste Ausfahrt im Wald mal direkt die Veetireco Crown Cem bestellt und aufgezogen. Passen einwandfrei in Rahmen und Gabel. Sind gegenüber den originalen Slicks nur 40 Gramm schwerer.

Das Bike kam übrigens mit Holkammerfelgen, ich werde also die Tage mal auf Tubeless umrüsten, da spare ich das geringe Mehrgewicht wieder ein.
Auf Scheibenbremsen werde ich (Stand heute) nicht umrüsten, aber den Steuersatz und Lenker werde ich tauschen.
Bei den Griffen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, die originalen gefallen mir zwar nicht, aber die hier empfohlenen LizardSkins Mini Machine haben innen einen Handschutz, der bei der derzeitigen Einstellung der Bremshebel mit selbigen kollidieren würde... Mal sehen, vielleicht passe ich die einfach an.


----------



## Wyppsilon (3. August 2020)

Predator_Jo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> unser großer hat zum 4. nun sein erstes Bike, natürlich ein Early Rider, und aufgrund des geringeren Preises das Belter.
> Ich habe für die erste Ausfahrt im Wald mal direkt die Veetireco Crown Cem bestellt und aufgezogen. Passen einwandfrei in Rahmen und Gabel. Sind gegenüber den originalen Slicks nur 40 Gramm schwerer.
> ...


Seid ihr in die Tage Leogang gewesen ?


----------



## Predator_Jo (4. August 2020)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Seid ihr in die Tage Leogang gewesen ?


Nö, wieso?


----------



## damnsick (28. November 2020)

Meeegaaa Aufbau zr0wrk. 
Ich bin auch gerade dabei das Belter, nun nachdem es dem Großen nicht mehr passt, für den Kleinen „neu“ zu machen.
Mal schauen wo das hinführt 😅


----------



## Markus07 (1. Dezember 2020)

@zr0wrk dein lässiger Aufbau ist zwar schon etwas her, aber hast du zufällig noch die Originale Achse für hinten? Ich wäre auf der suche nach dieser da unsere verbogen ist. Early Rider hat leider keine Achsen sonder nur das komplette Laufrad mit Freilauf, wobei dies allerdings gerade nicht auf Lager sind.

Oder weiß jemand welche Trail oder BMX Achse hier passen könnte?

Danke
mfg Markus


----------



## derwp (1. Dezember 2020)

Markus07 schrieb:


> @zr0wrk dein lässiger Aufbau ist zwar schon etwas her, aber hast du zufällig noch die Originale Achse für hinten? Ich wäre auf der suche nach dieser da unsere verbogen ist. Early Rider hat leider keine Achsen sonder nur das komplette Laufrad mit Freilauf, wobei dies allerdings gerade nicht auf Lager sind.
> 
> Oder weiß jemand welche Trail oder BMX Achse hier passen könnte?
> 
> ...



Ich muss heute Abend nochmal nachschauen, aber ich glaube ich habe noch ein Hinterrad rumliegen. Bei Interesse schreib mir ne PN.


----------



## zr0wrk (20. Dezember 2020)

Markus07 schrieb:


> @zr0wrk dein lässiger Aufbau ist zwar schon etwas her, aber hast du zufällig noch die Originale Achse für hinten? Ich wäre auf der suche nach dieser da unsere verbogen ist. Early Rider hat leider keine Achsen sonder nur das komplette Laufrad mit Freilauf, wobei dies allerdings gerade nicht auf Lager sind.


Oh sorry, habs gar nicht mitbekommen. Bin grad nicht so aktiv auf MTB-News. Bist du inzwischen fündig geworden? Sonst seh ich gern noch mal nach. Eigentlich werf ich so was nicht weg.

Allerdings scheint es bei den verschiedenen Modelljahren auch unterschiedliche Naben zu geben. Ich meine, das war in dem Thread auch schon mal Thema. Wie meine originale aussieht, habe ich ja dokumentiert.


----------



## odolmann (20. Dezember 2020)

Wir haben auch ein 16er ER Belter aus 2015 was nun von zwei Jungs je zwei Jahre gefahren wurde. Für den nächsten Kandidat will ich es überarbeiten, Verschleißteile wie ein abgefahrenes Freilaufritzel austauschen und optisch für die zukünftige Pilotin anpassen. Wir hatten über die bisherige Nutzungszeit einige Schutzfolien an exponierten Stellen wie Gabel, Ober- und Unterrohr, Kettenstreben usw. Die sollen runter und dann würde ich den Lack gern polieren - hat das schon jemand gemacht? Geht das einfach so oder ist's eher nicht zu empfehlen weil Klarlack drüber ist? Würde es danach wieder Folieren zum Schutz vor Kratzern etc.


----------



## danielg40 (25. Februar 2021)

Hihi,

Am Anfang vom Thread hattest du für hinten noch einen anderes Ausfallende mit IS/PM?
Woher war das?
War das ein Originalausfallende von einem anderen Early?

Und weißt du ob die Ausfallenden vom Belter/Seeker vom 16 und 14" gleich sind?
Möchte mein Belter 14 nämlich auch auf Scheibe umbauen.
Mein Plan war eigentlich auf das Originalausfallende einfach ein PM Adapter aufzuschweißen.
Aber wenn es da was passendes gibt?

Oder passt evtl. sogar das gefrässte Ausfallende von hier auch am Belter 14 ?


Vorne an der Gabel hätte ich einfach den Adapter passend angeschweißt.
Würde gerne eine 14" Alugabel aus optischen Gründen behalten

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwp (26. Februar 2021)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Hihi,
> 
> Am Anfang vom Thread hattest du für hinten noch einen anderes Ausfallende mit IS/PM?
> Woher war das?
> ...


Den Adapter hat @Sasha  gefertigt. Kannst ihn ja mal anfragen. Müsstest aber den vom 14er mal vermessen, ob die identisch sind. Ich kann bei Interesse mal den originalen 16er vermessen.





Wie gesagt, all Credit to @Sasha. Es ist echt super nice geworden


----------



## donadi (26. Februar 2021)

an einer Aufnahme für ein 14er wäre ich auch interessiert.


----------



## danielg40 (26. Februar 2021)

derwp schrieb:


> Den Adapter hat @Sasha  gefertigt. Kannst ihn ja mal anfragen. Müsstest aber den vom 14er mal vermessen, ob die identisch sind. Ich kann bei Interesse mal den originalen 16er vermessen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1216021
> Wie gesagt, all Credit to @Sasha. Es ist echt super nice geworden




Ja ich weiß,
Aber ich meinte diesen hier wo er am Anfang montiert hatte....
Der sieht nach Originalteil aus.
Mir wäre egal ob ich von IS auf PM adaptieren muss....

Interessant wäre eben nur ob 14" und 16" gleich wären;-)


----------



## derwp (26. Februar 2021)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre eben nur ob 14" und 16" gleich wären;-)



Dann vermesse doch mal dein Ausfallende, dann kann ich das originale 16" gegenchecken.


----------



## danielg40 (26. Februar 2021)

Bike kommt morgen...
Dann messe ich am Abend


----------



## danielg40 (27. Februar 2021)

Hier vom 14" ;-)


----------



## tenki (12. Oktober 2021)

Mon zusammen. 
Dann werd ich den alten Thread mal für eine ÄUßERST wichtige Frage wieder beleben...
Am Wochenende kam ein gebrauchtes Belter an, was jetzt natürlich fachgerecht gepimpt wird.

Die Teile liege schon auf diversen Seiten in den Einkaufskörben. Bloß bei den Speichennippeln stoße ich auf neues Gebiet und hab keine Ahnung von den Größen. 
12mm x 1,8mm? oder 12mm x 2mm?...oder vielleicht sogar 14mm?

Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand die passende Info für mich.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## _PETE_ (12. Oktober 2021)

Wenn Du 1.8er Speichen hast, brauchst du 1.8er Nippel. Hast Du 2.0er speichen dann 2.0er Nippel (natürlich ist das Gewinde entscheidend).

Länge kannst du frei wählen, musst nur beachten, dass sich dann die Speichenlänge ändert.

siehe: hier

Bei ungeösten Felgen empfiehlt Hr. Schraner Messing Nippel. Die gibt es auch bei Erdmann in farbig (fallen aber nicht so schön aus wie Alu).


----------



## tenki (18. Oktober 2021)

Dake für die Antwort und den kleinen crashkurs 
Ich hatte den Tag dann doch noch Rad+Speicher ausgebaut, nachgemessen und gleich bestellt.

Wer die Info noch braucht: Es sind 12mm x 2mm Speichennippel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _PETE_ (18. Oktober 2021)

Ja, 12x2 sind de facto Standard. Ich habe am 14“ Laufrad 16x2 genommen, damit man „mehr“ von der Farbe hat.


----------



## derwp (7. November 2021)

derwp schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> das Radl ist zwar schon ne Weile fertig, wollte es aber trotzdem noch teilen.
> 
> ...



Update für den zweiten User


----------



## FreshAirJunkie (11. April 2022)

Jetzt, wo es aussortiert ist, kann ich es hier auch mal zeigen  

Hab gerade das 20er geordert, da die "Große" bald Geburtstag hat.


----------



## odolmann (6. Mai 2022)

Sagt mal, wenn ihr das ER für das nächste Kind auf/umbaut - was macht ihr mit den kleinen optischen Make am Rahmen? Polieren? Was nehmt ihr dafür? Oder sollte man es besser lassen weil dann nur der Klarlack beschädigt wird?


----------



## FreshAirJunkie (6. Mai 2022)

odolmann schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wenn ihr das ER für das nächste Kind auf/umbaut - was macht ihr mit den kleinen optischen Make am Rahmen? Polieren? Was nehmt ihr dafür? Oder sollte man es besser lassen weil dann nur der Klarlack beschädigt wird?


Neuer Lack, selbstverständlich


----------



## derwp (6. Mai 2022)

odolmann schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wenn ihr das ER für das nächste Kind auf/umbaut - was macht ihr mit den kleinen optischen Make am Rahmen? Polieren? Was nehmt ihr dafür? Oder sollte man es besser lassen weil dann nur der Klarlack beschädigt wird?


Habs gelassen, wird nicht besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rennradspastiee (19. Juni 2022)

wollte hier mal was auch zurück geben 
der gute chinaman hat viele brauchbare sachen

Sattel ER
Tülle
pedale
cris könig
Bremshebel
v Brake


----------



## rennradspastiee (19. Juni 2022)

weiß einer vielleicht wie viel mm das hinterrad aus der mitte zentriert werden muss
(er v4) ??


----------



## FreshAirJunkie (19. Juni 2022)

rennradspastiee schrieb:


> wollte hier mal was auch zurück geben
> der gute chinaman hat viele brauchbare sachen
> 
> Sattel ER
> ...


Äh... den Steuersatz gibt es auch in D, sogar mit passendem I-Lager


----------



## rennradspastiee (19. Juni 2022)

zu welchen preis ??


----------



## FoRo (19. Juni 2022)

Und wo?
Und wo hast du den Billy Bonkers in 16" gefunden?


----------



## fissenid (20. Juni 2022)

Ich glaube das ist ein 20“ mit Automatix Schaltung


----------

